# What don't take your fancy..



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I tend to find myself saying "Not really my thing.." when looking through photos of peoples dogs. Obviously there are exceptions to this; for examples Labs aren't really one of mine - but there are exceptions (Izzy) And I generally don't like small dogs but 4 breeds really make me want one; Dachshund (Betty in particular  ) Chinese Cresteds (I'll take Quest and Percy  ) Papilon and Chihuahuas.

This is *NOT* a breed bashing thread. You don't have to feel obliged to say why you don't like a breed. They may be a breed you like but couldn't see yourself owning.

Like huskies for me - lovely to look at but they're not for me.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I always want to make this kind of thread but feel like I might offend people 

I'm not a fan of labs, as you know, they just don't do anything for me really although I know they're lovely. I don't like brachyacephalic breeds at all, pugs make me feel awful when I look at them (typical pugs, not good examples that are healthy). I too like huskys but could never have one, I couldn't have any breed that I couldn't let off in loads of places. 

Come to think of it there's few breeds that I do really like or would want to own, mostly because I couldn't keep up (collies, springers, pointers etc) or they don't fit in with what I would like in my life.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I always want to make this kind of thread but feel like I might offend people
> 
> I'm not a fan of labs, as you know, they just don't do anything for me really although I know they're lovely. I don't like brachyacephalic breeds at all, pugs make me feel awful when I look at them (typical pugs, not good examples that are healthy). I too like huskys but could never have one, I couldn't have any breed that I couldn't let off in loads of places.
> 
> Come to think of it there's few breeds that I do really like or would want to own, mostly because I couldn't keep up (collies, springers, pointers etc) or they don't fit in with what I would like in my life.


I think people are too sensitive - just because it takes your fancy it doesn't mean other people like it. If it offends anyone they shouldn't reply or look at the thread. It's like taste in wo/men we all don't have the same.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I seem to be in the minority in that there aren't really any breeds I would *want *to own. There are some I definitely don't want, KCK, pugs anything with pop out eyes and short snouts scare me slightly  Short haired Chi's are another they tend to make me laugh more than anything but a friend has a long haired sable who I love he's like a mini GSD.

I tend to go for dogs on their individual qualities. The more common breeds like labs and retrievers put me off, more because of the way their owners often 'keep' them than anything else, they seem quite boring a lot of the time (possibly as they are too fat to do stuff). But then Springerpetes Flyte(?) made me melt, my friends lab Buddy is such a handsome, jowly eager to please boy. Collies are another, most of them are very pretty but  then hubbies old sheepdog Stan was amazing, but I knew him quite well, the new one Andy is a stunning but very different style of collie as well. I think it boils down to a bit of what Springerpetes thread 'dogs' says, dogs need to be dogs, whatever breed or crossbreed they are, so i tend to lean towards working examples rather than overbred pet strains.

Please note I have clarified this opinion with 'oftens' and 'more thans' I don't want to offend anyone who has one the breeds I have mentioned as I know when you have a dog you love it very much and can't understand why others don't and there are always exceptions, I didn't like any small dogs until a friend got a papxlhasa, he was a lion, his pups are a massive part of my life and led to us having a small yapper .

Personally I am more drawn to mutts as they are all 'special' in their own unique ways


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> Personally I am more drawn to mutts as they are all 'special' in their own unique ways


Definitely this for me, you just put it a lot better  There's only a few breeds I would want to own like GSD, Beauceron etc. but otherwise give me a big mutt any day of the week, I like the feeling that I have more to work with and it's not kind of set how they will be a lot of the time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

GingerRogers said:


> I seem to be in the minority in that there aren't really any breeds I would *want *to own.


Totally with you on that  There are lots of dogs on this forum that I love because I love their antics or their personality, but there's no way I'd choose to have that breed. That's why I never post on those 'what breed are you going to own next/what breeds do you love', because I struggle to come up with more than 1 or 2.

I think for me it's much more about the individual dog than the breed in general.

I always think my next dog will have to be a rescue, as then the choice of breed is somewhat taken out of it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't do most dogs outside the gundog group, particularly small breeds, just not my thing. I also wouldn't want anything bred to look like a wolf, I just don't see the point.


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

I really couldn't see myself wanting a border collie,
but the only reason is because I get quite stressed and think having such an intense breed would be quite unhealthy all round. I think they are beautiful to look at, just a culture shock for me.


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

I can hand on heart say there is nowt much that doesn't take my fancy!!

I love all dogs, for being dogs!

With regards what would I never own....dunno, it isn't a breed thing so much as a personality thing for me. I suppose breeds such as Mals, huskies, collies, spaniels....breeds with particulare needs in terms of exercise...I suppose I would be less likely to own one of those breeds for fear I wouldn't meet its needs.

At the moment, I am less likely to own a big breed due to having small children and a small house.

But never say never...who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I prefer large dogs and there's only a few small breeds I like French bulldogs,Bostons and maybe a few terriers but Yorkshire terriers and all the fancy breeds you see with young girls and handbags they don't do anything for me.

But there's a few Chihuahuas I must say I like on here, okay ill never have one but i love seeing their pictures. 

Even though I own one I'm not a lover of Labradors, they don't really do anything for me. Of course I love Mylo to bits but can't see me having another lab.

And some people don't like boxers, someone I work with said to me 'why you getting one of those their such ugly dogs' but I didn't take it to heart as he's mine, i love him and dont care what people think. He's my ugly doggie


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

There aren't any breeds really that I don't like or whatever as I admire all dogs bar an except few but won't mention as don't want to offend owners of such dogs.

However owning them is a completely different ballgame. I wouldn't own a collie as they're just too intense for me. I wouldn't want to own a breed that I could barely let off lead. I wouldn't own a breed that is stand offish and aloof with people and I wouldn't own a breed that can't enjoy a long walk.

However as said I admire all from afar.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I am drawn to most gundog breeds, but wouldn't want to own a retriever or labrador (which the exception of Flyte of course!). I just like their nature, the way they move - oh I don't really know what it is, but something just appeals to me. I'd have a setter, pointer or spaniel anyday.

The only exception being that I'd love another Great Dane, but would never own one as I don't have a big enough house and have learned that lesson once. Saw a couple of Harlequin GDs at the show on Sunday and just had to go over and see them. Just like my old boy. :001_wub:

There are lots of breeds I love looking at, and watching - collies for example - but just couldn't see myself sharing my life with one. Whilst my step son was sorting himself out I looked after his 6 month old border collie on and off for a few months, but although he was exceptionally well behaved (and a marvel puppy compared to Bess! ), I actually worried that I might have been asked to keep him full time. (Luckily not - and stepson and dog are now living the life of Riley in Wales! ).

What takes one person's fancy, and what takes another's is a strange thing. Same with horses, cats and any other animals - and even taste in books and films, food and anything else you could mention. Down to what is aesthetically pleasing to one person, isn't to another. But wouldn't the world be a boring place if we all liked the same thing? 

And not wanting to share your life with a breed does not stop you being appreciative of the finer points of other breeds. I adore Kilo and Rudi, but an RR is not a dog that I'd want to take home with me. As I expect Dogless would be  if a parcel arrived in the post one day with Bess in it!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Before we got Broder I used to be terrified of dogs and think they were pretty much all ugly but that view has since changed! 

Huskies were bred for function not looks, so I think they got a good deal there. I hope people enjoy looking at them even if they couldn't own one. 

I couldn't really see myself having a different breed other than a husky (apart from a select few) and there are some I don't like the look of such as long haired small terrier types, chihuahuas, most lap dogs, schnauzers, dachshunds, anything I could accidenttaly stand on, neo mastiffs, other dogs with droopy faces or with breathing problems... 

Obviously there are exceptions to these :001_wub:.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, there are quite a few breeds that I would not choose to own, some that just don't appeal to me such as pugs, CKCS, poodles and bull-type breeds (though every dog I have met of those breeds has been lovely, but there are just many other breeds I would rather own).
there are also breeds I would love but couldn't have at the moment (either because they are too big or I don't have the time/knowledge/expertise to own them) like huskies, ridgebacks, great danes or anything that requires large amounts of grooming


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Any fluffy or most little dogs I love my although all dogs are beautiful I don't really like any shorter haired dogs, just furry fluffy ones  

Labs are actually one dog I would never have, lovely dogs but too solid looking for me (if that even makes sense) 

Give me a flatcoat any day  

I don't like a really pointy nose either, which is the one thing I don't like about how Lottie looks, her nose is much too long for my liking, I want to squash it back  haha


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

Not much in the toy group ever takes my fancy, although they're lovely to look at. I've never been too particular to any kind of bull type either, really. Long haired dogs always catch my eye much more.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> And some people don't like boxers, someone I work with said to me 'why you getting one of those their such ugly dogs' but I didn't take it to heart as he's mine, i love him and dont care what people think. He's my ugly doggie


Oooh now boxers I like, but there's no way I could have one. The drool, and the excitability, and the madness.  I admire anyone who can keep a boxer and not go mad :lol: I really am a very low energy person so the idea of having a dog that is the opposite scares me, although anyone who has met Kes will say she is full of energy (thankfully not so much in the house though).


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Strange how lots of people don't *like* the idea of Labradors, yet I'd guess there are a lot of Labradors and Labrador crosses on here, and they are the most numerous dog registered with the KC. I sometimes wonder if they are *too popular* for their own good.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Strange how lots of people don't *like* the idea of Labradors, yet I'd guess there are a lot of Labradors and Labrador crosses on here, and they are the most numerous dog registered with the KC. I sometimes wonder if they are *too popular* for their own good.


I think that may well be it. Labs are kind of the 'go to' dog for many (especially yellow), or so it seems. Posting on American sites you often wonder if labs and lab x's are the only thing that exists.


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

One thing I've found over the past two years or research is I seem to be able to acquire the taste for any breed if given long enough. I'll think that one type is not really for me aesthetically but gradually I begin to see some appeal until I can no longer relate to why I did not like the look of them - even if I only like the look in a "gorgeous in a funny sort of way" way. 

There really doesn't seem to be a dog that I can not come around to with enough exposure


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Strange how lots of people don't *like* the idea of Labradors, yet I'd guess there are a lot of Labradors and Labrador crosses on here, and they are the most numerous dog registered with the KC. I sometimes wonder if they are *too popular* for their own good.


For me I think its because when I think of a lab I think of the 'one down the road' the ones you see as normal pets they are over weight, poorly formed, slopey nosed large butted etc etc not a well bred, well formed active dog like yours. Thats why my friends Buddy is gorgeous, he is full of life, stocky, but agile and has the most beautiful jowly face. There is nothing boring about him but the others ...........well I want some excitement from my dog.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> For me I think its because when I think of a lab I think of the 'one down the road' the ones you see as normal pets they are over weight, poorly formed, slopey nosed large butted etc etc not a well bred, well formed active dog like yours. Thats why my friends Buddy is gorgeous, he is full of life, stocky, but agile and has the most beautiful jowly face. There is nothing boring about him but the others ...........*well I want some excitement from my dog*.


Indeed. A lot of the pet labs you meet just come across as glazed over and lobotomised, chasing a ball, wagging their tail and looking daft as a brush while struggling to run because of their weight. So sad because when you meet working labs they're just worlds apart.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh and one thing that puts me off about certain dogs or breeds is when they just have blank expressions. My parents cav is lovely, he's a very sweet dog, but he has one expression which is just mindless happiness and eagerness to please, it's like he walks through life with no other setting. I like to see a range of emotions from my dog and see some kind of spark of intelligence there.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Oooh now boxers I like, but there's no way I could have one. The drool, and the excitability, and the madness.  I admire anyone who can keep a boxer and not go mad :lol: I really am a very low energy person so the idea of having a dog that is the opposite scares me, although anyone who has met Kes will say she is full of energy (thankfully not so much in the house though).


I love active breeds and think i'll always have one. My OH prefers the low energy breeds and i said he can have any breed he wants aslong as i have my active one. I want a dog that wants to come out, thats what i love about Mylo you can be out all day and he's still on the go and happy to go out no matter the weather... wetter the better in his eyes  Zab can't have that for awhile but can't wait til he can join us on our longer walks.


----------



## purpleskyes (May 24, 2012)

I personally am a big dog lady, they are my thing. However there are a few exceptions, I quite like french bulldogs and corgi's.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> Indeed. A lot of the pet labs you meet just come across as glazed over and lobotomised, chasing a ball, wagging their tail and looking daft as a brush while struggling to run because of their weight. So sad because when you meet working labs they're just worlds apart.


Yet the Buddy I mention is just a pet (a very expensive one I imagine ) but just shows that it is possible.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Im not a fan of 'handbag dogs' or anything small. Not that I have anything against them, they just wouldn't fit into my lifestyle.

It would be cruel for me to take a chihuahua marathon training, that's where the husky fits into my lifestyle.

( I can also see it the other way around  )

Molly is the smallest dog I would ever own - Mal's, Husky's, Mastiff's, Mountain Dogs and Gun Dogs I like :001_wub:


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Have always leaned towards gundogs ( had a rescue gunshy springer who was ace). Then through an error on my part saw Barney on local rescue's website. photo made him look spanielly!! of course once we'd met him ( staffie X collie) it was too late, so am now a staffie fan. If nothing else it makes for an interesting life!!
I think dogs are like people ( no,no wait for it....) in ONE respect, if you don't like one immediately, once you start communicating you usually find something about them that makes them likeable. yeah yeah, I know there exceptions with people but surely not with dogs??


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I love any dog that can run about and enjoy being a dog, but I don't fancy owning a dog whose coat needs more than a quick wipe after a muddy walk. That doesn't mean I don't admire dogs with luxuriant coats just that i'm not one who enjoys grooming.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine are mainly show bred, although not everyone realises that


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I wouldn't want a long haired breed, big or small. I don't know why, its not the brushing/drying after a muddy walk that puts me off, I just wouldn't want a dog with long hair. 

I do like the originality of mutts and would really like to adopt a rescue one day. Kes is beautiful and so is her brother (the brown one?) I think it was her brother


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

It would be easier for me to list the breeds I *do* like I think 

I don't like: anything small, anything furry (saying that though, there's a couple of golden retrievers on here that are gorgeous :001_wub, anything with a droopy face :lol: (DDB, mastiffs etc), anything with buggy eyes, anything that drools or any of the pug/bulldog types. 

I like my dogs short haired, big, with a proper nose and nice & tidy looking :lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I couldn't own any of the northern breeds...they're gorgeous and OH is desperate for a mal but I couldnt cope with the fur or energy requirements.

Grooming is the big one for me, I don't like to spend ages grooming so that's a fair few breeds out, I think energy is also an issue but I think I could own something like a collie, so I think it's being on or offlead that makes a difference 

Otherwise I'm open to reading up on each individual breed and seeing if they'd fit into my lifestyle....as I've said many times if I could have only Tummels for the rest of my life I would, Tummel is perfect for my lifestyle but that will never happen


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Strange how lots of people don't *like* the idea of Labradors, yet I'd guess there are a lot of Labradors and Labrador crosses on here, and they are the most numerous dog registered with the KC. I sometimes wonder if they are *too popular* for their own good.


I think they're just your average boring looking dog to be honest. There's nothing flashy or "different" about them. Then there's the fact most of them are horrendously fat and just incredibly dull dogs. The majority of Labs I know don't do anything but sleep at home and plod along while out, there's no sort of get up and go in them at all.

Labradors never appealed to me at all because of the above. Yet Spencer is everything I want in a dog and I do think I'd have another now. I challenge anyone to call him dull, expressionless and ploddy lol.

I can't see me ever owning a toy breed, they're just too small for my liking. Huskies and Malamutes are also out. Beautiful dogs but definitely not for me.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Interesting how many folk would never want a Lab - maybe partly because there are so many overweight examples of this breed around...? I've covered Dex's eyes so he can't read what some people are saying about his breed 

I see a lot of overweight Labs and it's a real shame. My aim when getting a rescue was to find a dog who, when I looked at him, I could see in his eyes that there was 'someone there' - if that makes sense???

Well, I got that in spades with Dex 


One breed that I am never drawn to is Spaniels. All types. I don't know why, they've just never appealed to me.

I also would never want a Chihuahua, or Pug.


In general I much prefer big dogs.


I also love crosses if they involve big, solid breeds - Labs, Rotties, GSDs, Malamutes. And *if* they have been bred with the relevant breed health tests involved. When I was looking for a rescue I always asked about Lab crosses. And anyone who regularly looks at rescue websites will see some absolutely STUNNING crosses that are looking for caring homes.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> I do like the originality of mutts and would really like to adopt a rescue one day. Kes is beautiful and so is her brother (the brown one?) I think it was her brother


Aww thank you :001_wub: Her brother is yellowy (although other brothers are brindle and all sorts!) but her dad and uncle are black/brown.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

To be honest, I could probably name more dogs I wouldn't want to own than ones I would. But that being said, I never wanted a Yorkshire Terrier but I am totally smitten so I am sure I would love anything that was plonked in my lap.

I wouldn't own through personal choice:

Any of the Bull breeds bar Staffie's. They don't do anything for me looks or personality wise and I couldn't be bothered to deal with the snide glances and comments.

Brachycephalic dogs. Just no.

Most hound types. Too independent and self focused for me. 

Most toy breeds bar Yorkie's and Pomeranian's. I wouldn't go out of my way to get one of these again though.

Spitz breeds including Husky/Northern types. Most are very pretty to look at but I would never have one. 

Most terriers bar a few. I generally prefer larger breeds and the non-terrier attitude!

Giant breeds. Again, very attractive to look at, but I don't like their short lifespans and and level of relative inactivity (compared to the breeds I do like).

Most sighthounds. Just not my kind of dog.

The gundog group on the other hand :001_wub: I would own most from this group happily.


----------



## sazzle (Sep 10, 2011)

I prefer the larger breeds. 

Nearly didnt keep Chio as he was very small, although he isnt a large dog now, he is a decent medium sized stocky lad. :001_wub:

I dont dislike any breed though, but I prefer the scruffy looking breeds/mongrels. Love the look of Wolfhounds.

Also love Staffies, German Shepherds, but there are loads of dogs on here too that I could quite easily dognap. (Poison Girls - Dave is the main candidate)  I think in the end its the character for me that swoons me.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I think they're just your average boring looking dog to be honest. There's nothing flashy or "different" about them. Then there's the fact most of them are horrendously fat and just incredibly dull dogs. The majority of Labs I know don't do anything but sleep at home and plod along while out, there's no sort of get up and go in them at all.
> 
> Labradors never appealed to me at all because of the above. Yet Spencer is everything I want in a dog and I do think I'd have another now. I challenge anyone to call him dull, expressionless and ploddy lol.
> 
> I can't see me ever owning a toy breed, they're just too small for my liking. Huskies and Malamutes are also out. Beautiful dogs but definitely not for me.


I agree with you about Labs.

I do like the breed (obviously) but when you think about it, they can be pretty dull when you consider the average one. They are GORGEOUS dogs personality wise but they are so common, every man and his grandma has one. And like you say, most are bumbling oaf's by the time they hit middle age because their owners let them get obese.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Also - and I'm not being sensitive or anything here  - I would just like to say that I think the Pet Forum Labs are a really good looking, alert group :001_wub:


Just feel I should stick up for them


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> I think they're just your average boring looking dog to be honest. There's nothing flashy or "different" about them. Then there's the fact most of them are horrendously fat and just incredibly dull dogs. The majority of Labs I know don't do anything but sleep at home and plod along while out, there's no sort of get up and go in them at all.


I agree with this though I don't think they are boring-looking but they are so commonly seen that they don't stand out as much as less common breeds.
I know a few people with labs (and see lots competing at flyball) and they are all fantastic dogs with lots of life in them but sadly, most of the labs I see are as you described above, overweight and waddling along behind their owner and showing no sign of interest in anything other than food


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Mine are mainly show bred, although not everyone realises that


But they are still fine example of dogs that can be dogs, I think the whole fat lab show dog thing was done to death a while back and yours do not fall into that category


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Also - and I'm not being sensitive or anything here  - I would just like to say that I think the Pet Forum Labs are a really good looking, alert group :001_wub:
> 
> Just feel I should stick up for them


Agreed, the PF labs represent the breed fantastically. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Dimwit said:


> I agree with this though I don't think they are boring-looking but they are so commonly seen that they don't stand out as much as less common breeds.
> I know a few people with labs (and see lots competing at flyball) and they are all fantastic dogs with lots of life in them but sadly, most of the labs I see are as you described above, overweight and waddling along behind their owner and showing no sign of interest in anything other than food


This is why it almost always saddens me when people ask what is 'easy' for their first dog and people (not here but other places on the internet) almost always say lab. If they're a good example they aren't going to be easy imo, they're damned hard work and they're very lively and need a lot of commitment, but when you advertise them as easy I can see why so many don't get the care and exercise they really require.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The other thing that really would put me off a dog would be a *rare* colour or markings, particularly anything related to health issues. Which is bizarre when I own a chocolate Labrador who is possibly one of the palest I've seen, although her normal coat colour is pretty average mid range choc, she bleaches to almost yellow. I do prefer her *normal* coat colour though.

Bleached










Normal


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

This thread has made me stop and think.
I love all dogs, but there are ones I would own and others I would not.
Dog types that I like seem to be furry, not small and have pointy faces.
Not keen on short haired dogs, flat faces, small dogs and sorry to all those that have one, dogs like staffies or boxers.

Over the years dogs I would like to own has modified to what we can cope with, but I think it generally boils down to the hairier gun dog breeds, Goldens in particular although I do have a yen for a Toller. I can admire Collies and the Northern husky type breeds, but don't desire to have one.

I do love to see dogs working, whether it's a collie bringing in sheep, gun dogs out in the field or even a pack of hounds following a scent, I'm just staggered by the intelligence each animal uses to finish its task. Most of all is watching a guide dog lead its owner safely along a crowded street.

Aren't dogs fantastic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

The only dogs I do not really like that much are dauchunds which has caused a few arguments in our house as my husband really wants one. I really want a GSD but my husband doesn't like them. I'm still hopeful ill change his mind one day to get a GSD but i'm not sure he could change my mind on a dauchund.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

On looks purely, Dogs with prominent eyes & very short snouts like pugs,cavs, bulldogs etc and wrinkled skin like on exaggerated sharpei, bassetts, no droopy eyelids or slobbery breeds either. Labs are cute pups but don't meet many that appeal to me, but are too high energy for me anyway. Lots of breeds that are unsuitable for me to own.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sleeping Lion

What an amazing colour change your dog goes through, hard to believe its the same dog. Does the bleached version happen during the summer?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I wouldn't ever have any brachecephalic, bug-eyed, slobbery, jowly breed. Nothing too pointy, very slick-coated either. I don't like any bull breed(particularly bulldogs) either. I like the look of the northern breeds, but they're not for me. I'm not attracted to little trip hazards either, though I haven't ruled out the idea of a Phalene or Papillon in my old age. Very big dogs are out too, I want something I can physically handle in an emergency. I think spaniel ears are daft, and I wouldn't want one of them or any nose-to-the-ground breed. And the retrieving breeds? Generally no, though I might consider a flattie.

I only go for dogs with a real spark of intelligence. I agree with Phoolf over the blank, eager expression you see in many breeds (though Ziggy is getting a bit that way and I think it's a bit of confusion due to age and developing cataracts). So it's the herding breeds for me. BC's can be intense, but not all - though I got the lower-intensity Welsh Sheepdog to be on the safer side, and it was a good decision.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Sleeping Lion
> 
> What an amazing colour change your dog goes through, hard to believe its the same dog. Does the bleached version happen during the summer?


If she spends a lot of time outside during the summer then yes, she bleaches. We had such a poor summer last year she never got chance to!


----------



## Booties (Nov 23, 2012)

Still afraid to offend people here... 

I think boxers are adorable, but I looked after one once and it was all drool and smells... Put me off 

English Bull Terriers scare me... As do GSDS, both due to family-bite-incidents.
I think pugs are adorable, but their health problems upset me too much.

Don't think I could own a collie, too hyper for me... And I generally prefer big dogs to small ones, though I've seen many that break that rule!!

I also tend to prefer the "original" breeds over the ones bred in America to be bigger, differently shaped, or whatever other reason. Ie. labs or akitas.
They're still lovely, I just prefer the "originals"


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Interesting thread, I was expecting more people to pick sighthounds and sighthound x's as they can be a bit marmitey :lol: I know a lot of people are put off by the slenderness and, well, the _pointiness_ of the pointy dogs :lol:

As for me, I can happily admire someone else's GSD, but they just aren't for me, can't put my finger on any real reason other than they just don't do it for me. I looooove big wobbly-chops buggers like Bullmastiffs and boxers but I wouldn't want to own one myself.

I am also just not keen on fox terriers, I'm sure they are lovely dogs but the wire haired in particular does nowt for me.

I have come round to Yorkie's, Chihuahua's, and Westies!


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I like most dogs in the gundog group and although I would love to own others I don't think some are for me. 

I am not a huge fan ckcs  around here the only ones I ever see look extremely disabled. The other day I saw a poor little one with bug eyes and a cloudy eye, he waddled and was very overweight  it just looked so sad  he was all poorly. Don't get me wrong I know there are some beautiful ones that with all the health tests turn into healthy beautiful dogs I'm just not sure they are for me. 

I'm not smitten on brachyacephalic breeds in general (I do know that their are some exceptions that some are very healthy) I don't like a lot of these crosses with them either. 

There a few other breeds that I just don't fancy. American cockers I have no particular reasoning for it I just wouldn't want one. I do thin they can look quite cute though. 

Some I think is just down to bad breeding which is so sad, I used to like staffs and labs before they were everywhere. Now all I see is fat ones plodding along  but I would like a rescue one and get it nice and fit and happy  

I didn't used to like greyhounds they looked a bit fragile, but that's a dog I would really love to own now, a nice rescue one  

I prefer lean dogs really cockers, springers, setters etc and any dog with a personality. The looks teddy gives me! God forbid I wake her up, I end up with the distainful death stare! Or if she's playing and she gives me a great big smile  

I think any breed really I could get to like. It can take one dog to turn you against a breed, but it can also just take one dog to make you love a breed. 

I would love to rescue dogs in the future and I would be looking for personality not a specific breed


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> Interesting thread, I was expecting more people to pick sighthounds and sighthound x's as they can be a bit marmitey :lol: I know a lot of people are put off by the slenderness and, well, the _pointiness_ of the pointy dogs :lol:


I used to dislike sight hounds until one came to the fenced in field that had 20 huskies in and it had a great time. It was a whippet lurcher cross type and was just as mouthy etc as the huskies. It was fantastic to see. They aren't as breakable as I thought!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> This is why it almost always saddens me when people ask what is 'easy' for their first dog and people (not here but other places on the internet) almost always say lab. If they're a good example they aren't going to be easy imo, they're damned hard work and they're very lively and need a lot of commitment, but when you advertise them as easy I can see why so many don't get the care and exercise they really require.


I think what most people think of when they say an easy dog is one that lies in a corner and does nothing except for on the odd occasion they want to take it for a walk. One that is well trained and obedient without them having to put in any effort.

I consider Spencer to be an easy dog in most respects yet I've had so many people say they couldn't be doing with a dog like him, that they'd rehome him and get an easier one. And when you ask what exactly they couldn't be doing with it they always say how energetic he is and how he wants to be involved in everything.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I always feel bad answering these sort of things as I dont want to offend people who own the dogs I say I dont like  lol

But for me I am not keen on-
Most terriers
Short nosed breeds (pugs, bulldogs etc)
'Pretty dogs' Chihuahuas, CCs, KCS, Bichons etc...
Corded type dogs... Puli, Komondor, Berger...

Among others, but I dont want to name almost every type/ breed of dog and offend everybody lol


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> Interesting thread, I was expecting more people to pick sighthounds and sighthound x's as they can be a bit marmitey :lol: I know a lot of people are put off by the slenderness and, well, the _pointiness_ of the pointy dogs :lol:


It always upsets me when people discount greys etc. for being 'too skinny' because I just don't see it at all. I think they look graceful, and there's nothing that makes me smile more than seeing sighthounds running round at full pelt enjoying themselves. I would take one myself but I fear Kes is too big and too many lurchers seem to be quite fragile so would end up all scratched and bruised in my house


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree with the statements about Labs and I too often think of them as a bit barrell-ish since all the ones I see are very much overweight and chunder along. I think Labs must gain weight very easily from what I see. 
I never thought I liked Springers but they've grown on me since being on here, they seem like a very active, fun dog and I've never seen a fat one. 

A breed I never thought I would like is a Mal but having two sprung on us I've eventually come round to what lovely dogs they are. The moulting and hard work in their first few years are now finally coming to an end and with Flynn at nearly five he is at last settling down. They take so long to grow up and can be a trial but if you can stick with it you get a good dog - eventually. Think my next will be another Mal though because I know how to raise one properly next time. 

I always thought a greyhound would be nice but I wonder if I'd find them boring after the challenges of these Mals, could be a much easier life though.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I meet loads of people who don't like Kilo and Rudi - had a lady in the park tell me that Kilo was quite nice for such an ugly breed. Doesn't bother me in the slightest - I see loads of dogs that aren't my cup of tea either (although I wouldn't tell the owner unless asked ).

I love short haired, athletic dogs - particularly large ones and pointy ones. I like the challenge of hounds although you need masses of patience and a sense of humour.

I also like big characters - BTs are fabulous and I am really drawn to nakid CCs after seeing Babycham's posts.

There are loads of breeds that I admire but would never, ever own - mostly due to grooming requirements.

I do not like any breed / cross / mutt that cannot breathe / see / run / function properly; I just feel desperately upset when I see them or hear their laboured breathing. I don't like bulging eyes, flat faces and protruding teeth and also any body that is too broad and barrel - like.



BessieDog said:


> And not wanting to share your life with a breed does not stop you being appreciative of the finer points of other breeds. I adore Kilo and Rudi, but *an RR is not a dog that I'd want to take home with me*. As I expect Dogless would be  if a parcel arrived in the post one day with Bess in it!


Don't blame you - they are hard work  . Actually I love setters - English and Irish .


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Actually I love setters - English and Irish .


:dita: Better let me have the address to send her to, then!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not overly keen on terriers. I know that's a rather broad statement, but they just don't do it for me.

Wouldn't want to own a toy breed either. Number one reason being I would fear stepping on it! My two get underfoot enough as it is! Hubby would quite like a Papillon though...

Couldn't do brachycephalic dogs either. Oh, and I wouldn't want to own a breed I couldn't let off lead, nothing against them, and I do love the look of Spitz breeds, just wouldn't fit into my lifestyle.

Hmmm, feel like I've ruled out a huge chunk of dogs there! I'm quite specific in what I'd like to own I guess. I like looking at other peoples terriers/toys/huskies etc, but will probably end up sticking mainly to herding breeds.

Though there is the odd gundog, (ESS/Toller), that could probably tempt me!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

AmberNero said:


> Interesting thread, I was expecting more people to pick sighthounds and sighthound x's as they can be a bit marmitey :lol: I know a lot of people are put off by the slenderness and, well, the _pointiness_ of the pointy dogs :lol:


Funnily enough we were having that conversation at the weekend, me and M, walking along she declared she did not really like lurchers, now M is normally ridiculously tolerant and nice about everything. She said she didn't think they looked cuddly enough for her, I know they are cuddle monsters, but I think she meant the boniness. I am not a great fan of some as they look very sad, I don't like sad looking dogs . When around the corner came the biggest fluffiest snowball of a lurcher you have ever seen, he was adorable, chunky, snowy white with a brown patch on his ear and very alert looking. Think we both agreed some were nicer than others at that point


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> :dita: Better let me have the address to send her to, then!


Not right now....Rudi is like having a naughty toddler around as it is .


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Im not a fab of small fluffy dogs...plus Millie isnt a fan of them either  I particularly like greyhounds/salukis/lurchers etc and I just feel drawn to them 

I also have a liking for labs, spaniels, collies...infact any type as long as they arnt small or fluffy  That said if I saw a needy one then I would adopt it as long as I thought Millie would be ok with it...zig doesnt seem bothered


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

There are very few breeds that I don't find appealing to look at in some way but equally there are very few breeds I'd actually want to own!!

I like a very specific type of dog, both in looks and personality. I can't imagine owning anything other than a short coated sighthound, they're just canine perfection for me. 

My list of specific things that put me off owning other types or breeds of dog is basically a list of direct opposites to what my breeds of choice are:

Anything other than a fine single coat (I think Borzois are beautiful but the coat puts me off ever owning one)

Brachycephalic faces

High exercise requirements (I love doing long walks with our lot, it's the thought of having to do that every day )

Slobber (I don't mind being drooled on occasionally but not all day every day!!)

Really fleshy lips (sounds weird but I have misophonia and the noise dogs with really fleshy mouths make when the lick drives me up the wall :blushing

Wrinkles (I don't mind a few but the extreme wrinkles and folds are really off putting)

Obviously aside from examples which are extreme enough to impact on the health of the dog I don't find dogs possessing the things on my list particularly objectionable. They're just traits that aren't for me.


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

There's loads of breeds I'd love to own but certain things about them put me off:
Great Dane, I would die for a black one . . . but I just can't cope with the drool of them, spit n snot just make me throw up 
Northern Breeds: I love the look of them but I love to see a dog running free and loose and having the trust that they'll come back.
Rough Collies are my child hood heart dogs but the coat upkeep  and they're so badly bred nowadays, a few breeders are trying to bring them back to what they are so maybe in the future when I have more time 

Generally speaking, I prefer the look of a defined straight nose not a squished up face. GSD/Whippet type look and long, slim athletic legs. 

I also prefer the mutts n mongrels out there as they're usually pretty individual, although you take your chances on health etc but then again with pedigrees nowadays, there's an element of pot luck in there too no matter how well you research


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the working dogs, collies being my favourite of all dogs.

I love the gun dogs all of them, labs are my least favourite but that is only because I see so many grossly over weight panting ones, good healthy working types are beautiful especially a lovely black coated one. Of the gundogs obviously the Pointers are my favourite, followed by Springer Spaniels and Vizlas.

Of the what is the point dogs, is my Dalmatians, I love them, I know they can be highly strung and stubborn as hell but I love that about them. They look so regal and handsome trotting along on their "must get there" missions.

I am not fond of the bull breeds, any of the pug type breeds or anything below knee height, although recently I have met a few cockerpoos who are rather cute. I am not fond of poodles generally, I have never met one with a nice nature, they always seem snappy and wired.

I am saddened by any breed that is grossly exaggerated or not fit for purpose. This is not the dogs fault of course but saddens me. 

I am also taken by the Heinz 57's, although the unknown nature of health back ground etc., can be very concerning. Cross breeds with known parentage and healthy back grounds can carry the delight of both it parents. My families two x's are examples of this. The GSD x lab is an amazingly gentle and bidable dog, carrying the best from both his breeds. The RR x Pointer brings with her the traits of both her parents and it is interesting watching these traits developing. She clearly is a Ridgeback in a GSP coat!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Goodness this is a hard thread to reply to.


In general I'd say any dog with a coat that needed endless grooming and brushing/trimming. I've had a Cairn and I've had Yorkshire terriers in the past but kept their coats manageable for country living, no flowing coats here 

I'd always wanted a Briard, and would have had one 20 years ago when I had more energy and grooming facilities, but now I admire them from afar, it's just their coat maintenance that puts me off. 

I never thought I'd own a JRT either, but I do, and I adore him. So, never say never.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

For me it comes down to the individual dog- I can say that I don't "like" x, y, or z and the next day I could meet a fab character of the very same and fall in love.

There are of course certain dogs I am drawn to that catch my eye in the street and those that don't. I think with labs it could well be that familiarity breeds contempt, certainly there are very many around me, I meet them every single day and they seem to be the default choice. I don't dislike them in anyway I just always find myself thinking.... _another_ lab..... I know most people find Nordic breeds beautiful but they do little for me appearance wise. A scruffy patterdale cross is more what I find beautiful than the archetypal generically attractive dogs.

Dogs of any sort that have hair over their eyes stress me out- I always just want to cut it all off! Same probably goes for any really heavily coated dog. I just want to shear them like a sheep and be done with it  I think this is because hair in my own eyes annoys me like mad and I recently cut off my long hair for a short style and love how free it feels!

In terms of the dogs I would not choose to own the list is way longer than the 'wanted' list. Anything that is larger than a collie is a no (I'm not a big dog person). After that it's toys, terriers and mongrels of that nature that win out for me.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

There are lots of dogs I like but would never want to own (Most dogs which moult a lot!) I think the large, furry slobberies are gorgeous but not or me. I pove malanois but too much drive for me. I do like my small fluffies to, I love pomms though I don't think I'd want one. Sharpei and Shona inu are gorgeous looking dogs but again not for me. 

I think the only coated dog I would want to own would be a Borzoi.

Some breeds I'd never be interested in owning are labs, westies, spaniels, JTRs and collies (even though I have one now and love him, wouldnt want another) 

I like quite a large range of dogs, but my favourite are the regal, athletic, intelligent types like dobes, borzoi, bullmastiff, pitties.


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

Dogless said:


> I meet loads of people who don't like Kilo and Rudi - had a lady in the park tell me that Kilo was quite nice for such an ugly breed. Doesn't bother me in the slightest - I see loads of dogs that aren't my cup of tea either (although I wouldn't tell the owner unless asked ).


What??? How rooode 

I'm such a RR fan I'm not sure what other breed I would own, there's always something that puts me off.

I am drawn to the gun dogs and hounds. I love Springers but I'm scared they would be too hyper for me.

Labs I'm not sure about, I do like them but sometimes I think they are seen as a very easy breed. OH's sister sadly had to have her lab PTS yesterday, he was a lovely dog but I wouldn't call him easy, he constantly wanted someone to play with him, eating stuff and generally causing havoc. Zimba is a much easier dog than he was, bless him 

I do prefer the sleek look. I'm not really into the fluffy dogs, such as Akitas, Huskies and Tibetan Mastiffs.

I don't like the short nose breeds, sorry I just don't like the look and also the problems some have breathing.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I like most breeds, its just certain characteristics that I dont find appealing (like droopy eyes, tear stains, too much slobber, trouble breathing, etc). 
I love to look at most breeds but I dont think I would want to ever own a large or giant breed though. Too much hassle for me!! My house is too small and they seem prone to things like bone cancer and bloat which I dont have to worry about with my little guys. And giant breeds are lovely to look at and have my kind of dog personality but I would find it too sad to have a dog that seemed to go straight from a long puppyhood into old age.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

There is room on my sofa for Bessie, and I would love to have Rudi with Lila, because I don't "know" any RR properly, I have met a few recently though. Naughty toddlers are more fun in multiples


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice to have a thread where owners aren't getting uptight and offended when their breed is one someone else isn't keen on!!  Good job we all have different tastes and opinions, otherwise there would be no need for a discussion forum such as this one!

Anyway - Labradors, Cavaliers, JRTs, Bichons, Poodles, Shih Tzu, Lhasa Apsos and Beagles are the breeds I personally dislike the most - some for their character, some for their apperance and some for a mixture of the two. I have seen and met some beautiful dogs of the mentioned breeds - but on the whole, they're definitely not breeds for me!


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

I find that Bichons often look grubby around their mouths and have a lot of tear staining and this grubiness makes them look a bit unhealthy IMO. The one dog that I cannot see why anyone would find it appealing is the Sharpei (except when they are pups). Each to his own I suppose but they tend to have a lot of health issues as well so I believe?
As a golden retriever owner myself I see a lot of goldens whose coats are blown and fluffy and who are overwieght. Just hope my own doesn't go that way.


----------



## Furry Feet (Jan 3, 2013)

When you think labradors most people will think of a very overweight show type. The working labs are almost like a whole different breed. People often ask what mine is crossed with as they are not used to seeing them like that.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I always wanted a doddle or poodley type which makes our choice of Molly rather odd. I didn't want a pug or bread like that. I had a friend with one and it was just noisy breathing all the time. The nicest dog I know locally is an Bull Terrier cross called Ted who pops into our local pub. He is scared of other dogs but his gentle nature was one reason why we wanted to get a dog and why I do not like being breedist. I think criticism needs to be constructive and understood as such. 

We chose Molly on her personality - I like the lurcher in her it makes her more elegant than a pure lab but it was down to what dog bonded with us, she did and it wouldn't have mattered what much what she was I suppose.


----------



## Furry Feet (Jan 3, 2013)

I probably wouldn't own some of the small breeds, as I love that my dogs are high energy, but I love walking other peoples. What some dogs lack in looks they make up for by having great personalities! I don't think there is any breed I don't like


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

There's a few hound breeds that don't appeal to me, and poodles are definately not for me 
But other than that I like most breeds


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Quite a difficult thread to answer this one, but makes you think. 
I love all dogs but could not see myself owning a collie type breed or the working breeds like a springer or Lab simply due to their energy levels, also not a fan on the pointys or the small fluffies like Bichons or Shih tzu's and also as much as they are stunning looking dogs could not see myself owning a Husky or Mal type breed. 

Dont think i could own a serious guarding breed either 

Obviously i have never owned any of the breeds above and may be that i have a misconception of them due to what i read as like Boxers i genuinely dont think they are what people think they are regards to energy levels  

Good thread tho


----------



## Roxyjade (Jan 30, 2013)

I completely see your point but I think dog choice should be suited to your everyday lifestyle! I love big dogs and always had labs until I moved with my partner n now we have a house with a smallish garden and realised it wouldn't suit a lab or dog that needs alot of room and garden space which is why I went for mini schnauzer! When I first got him it took a while to adapt from big soft lab to little yappy schnauzer but we soon adapted and now I love little dogs! I also love the husky breed but like u say alot of excercise and dog hair isn't for me! Everyone's different I suppose there's a breed out there for everyone


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a spaniel and collie person. I love most other dogs to look at (can't understand over-squashed faces though.  ) but couldn't see myself owning them. Although I shall have to find another breed for when I'm too old and slow for spangles!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

AmberNero said:


> Interesting thread, I was expecting more people to pick sighthounds and sighthound x's as they can be a bit marmitey :lol: I know a lot of people are put off by the slenderness and, well, the _pointiness_ of the pointy dogs :lol:


What - they're my old lady dog!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Toy breeds and bull breeds arent my thing, they just dont appeal in any way. I think there are more breeds which dont appeal to me, than breeds which do.


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

I am about 6ft6 so a chi or a yorkshire would not suit me. I once had to dog sit my sisters yorkshire and Every morning I nearly stepped on her. was a very scary week lol

The more I walk my dog , the more breeds I come across. Even though I would not have them myself I do like most breeds.

I do not like poodles though.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Interesting how so many are saying they don't like labs because they see so many that are overweight. It's become noticeable in Labs now that there is beginning to get quite a difference in the show and working type, my neighbours dog is working and is smaller and very sleek. Some friends who breed and show top class labs, finally admitted to me that they do keep them on the heavy side as this appears to be what the judges prefer. I much prefer the working type. Similar with springers who also have a more distinct working and show type. My breed, Goldens, are beginning to show signs of show and working type.
I've always kept my Goldens slim, it's kept them healthy and they have good life spans. Jodi was always thought to be younger then she was despite being nearly as white as I am, because she was slim. I'm not talking about a year or two, but seven or eight years younger. She was slim and pretty lively at times almost right up to the day she died.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

i love most breeds but couldn't see me owning a small fluffy dog, cause i'm just too clumsy and would end up tripping and doing some damage.


----------



## queeniefarie (Jan 2, 2013)

I love all dogs, and would happily share my life with any breed, however Irish Setters and English Pointers are my particular choice.

There is one thing that would put me off having certain breeds and that is (how do I put this politely) tails that are over backs and you can see the *bumhole*
Sorry:001_wub:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I love all dogs but couldn't cope with breeds that drool and slober a lot , my fave breed is Gsd had few over the years : ) never thought I would have small breed like westie ; ) now I do and he has amazing little character


----------



## MaisyMoomin (Mar 14, 2012)

Not into little dogs, terriers, chi's, pugs etc, anything with squished faces/ runny eyes, don't really like boxers, any bull breeds, or husky types think that's it....however individually given the right dog I'm sure I could fall in love with all of the above breeds, maybe not the bull breeds but im pretty sure a wee doggy could take my fancy!!


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

queeniefarie said:


> There is one thing that would put me off having certain breeds and that is (how do I put this politely) tails that are over backs and you can see the *bumhole*
> Sorry:001_wub:


I don't really like this either. I'm glad mine carry their tails low.


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

Hmmm

I wouldn't own a dog that can't enjoy a long walk - and get over natural obstacles.

No Giants/Heavyweights/jowls/Droops/ Excessive hair/long coat or Brachycephalics for me.

Doesn't mean I can't admire some the above, just wouldn't own any.

I actually might make an exception for a Husky. These used to top the admire but never EVER own list - but recently the Cycling/ Working pack dog side is making me look again. Still won't have one though.


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

It's small breeds for me.. The amount of times I nearly stepped on Shamaya when she was 8-10 weeks old was far too high for me.... I sometimes nearly step on her, now.

"Yappy" dogs, too. But this is because of my ears. Too high of noises causes me to lose hearing. This has happened a few times around Yappy dogs so they're just a no no. 

Dogs bred for looks rather than health.. It's a big no for me. 

I am more in to big dogs. I would love a Mal. Same with a Lab. A nice, fit, lab. (Might have to steal one of Sleepinglion's Labs.... ) I would also love a Grayhound, however I don't think they will fit into my life style.

The OH has said he would like a healithly bred Mutt (Or Mongrel. I'm not sure what is the correct name for them) That is on the larger side. He too is not in to small dogs. Something bread for health over looks. 
I've also taken a liking to gun dogs.. They make my heart melt. 

Overall, what I like from a dog : Medium-Large sized, In need of 3h+ walks a day, yet also happy to just cuddle with you. One that loves exercise would be great. But also wouldn't mind like a day off a month.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Rotties not that I don't like them because I do. Lovely dogs but just don't think I could handle one on my own.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

GingerRogers said:


> I tend to go for dogs on their individual qualities. The more common breeds like labs and retrievers put me off, more because of the way their owners often 'keep' them than anything else, *they seem quite boring a lot of the time (possibly as they are too fat to do stuff).*


That's the owner's fault, not the breed. Retrievers and labs are quite capable of doing anything a collie can do (apart from herding obviously).
I for instance don't really fancy collies, the breeds like boxers and pugs with the short faces, and small breeds like yorkies and chihuahas. 
I love my goldies as you lot might have guessed, but I would actually fancy a toller retriever next time or a springer spaniel.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

If we're thinking about looks only I am not a massive fan of anything white, fluffy etc. Also anything that had been "poo"'d or "doodle"'d...

Size doesn't matter to me, I love them all! Practicality dictates that I don't own larger dogs as my house/garden isn't massive and I want more than 1 dog. 

I am a bit "clean" so prefer short hair, easy to wipe down with little grooming requirements. I'm clean but lazy. Also couldn't live with slobber....

I am also pretty easily annoyed by sounds, someone else mentioned Misophonia, while not absolutely me to definition I am short tempered. Met a Frenchie who wheezed while sitting comfortably, aside from the obvious health implications, this would drive me mad! So nothing wheezy or snorey...although Betty snores a little when she is asleep, but it is so little and quiet that its cute.

I also don't like barky, yappy dogs.....then got Betty :001_wub:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

queeniefarie said:


> I love all dogs, and would happily share my life with any breed, however Irish Setters and English Pointers are my particular choice.
> 
> There is one thing that would put me off having certain breeds and that is (how do I put this politely) tails that are over backs and you can see the *bumhole*
> Sorry:001_wub:


The bumhole on view took me a lot of getting used to with Jack, even now I prefer to walk in front of him :sosp:  

I wouldn't have a bull breed, mainly because I think they would be too strong for me, my friend has a staff and he's just one giant rippling muscle, absolutely beautiful but not for me.

German Shepherds, again beautiful dogs, always look so regal but I'm terrified of them so that's a definite no.

I couldn't own any dog with massive exercise needs as I physically couldn't do it.

Not keen on Lhasa Apsos or bichons, no reason really, they just don't appeal. That said we've always ended up with dogs that we probably never thought we would like but their individual character has made us love them so I wouldn't really say a definite no to anything other than GSD.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Interesting how so many are saying they don't like labs because they see so many that are overweight. It's become noticeable in Labs now that there is beginning to get quite a difference in the show and working type, my neighbours dog is working and is smaller and very sleek. Some friends who breed and show top class labs, finally admitted to me that they do keep them on the heavy side as this appears to be what the judges prefer. I much prefer the working type. Similar with springers who also have a more distinct working and show type. My breed, Goldens, are beginning to show signs of show and working type.
> I've always kept my Goldens slim, it's kept them healthy and they have good life spans. Jodi was always thought to be younger then she was despite being nearly as white as I am, because she was slim. I'm not talking about a year or two, but seven or eight years younger. She was slim and pretty lively at times almost right up to the day she died.


I've had the *show Lab* debate so many times, lots of show folk do admit they keep them on the heavier side, some genuinely don't have any extra weight on their dogs, I don't have any extra weight on Zasa, although I was told at the first show I took her to, that I needed to put about a stone on her. But some folk do insist that Labs with extra padding are the *correct* weight, and genuinely believe that.


----------



## LahLahsDogs (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a huge doggy lover and love all breeds.. However, I've always said i'd never have a terrier. I like everyone elses, but the terrier attitude would be hard for me to live with...

However.. now Spencer is a bit older, it's becoming totally obvious that he's a Staffordshire Bull Terrier cross (Bull Lurcher we think)... and he's fab!!! So maybe i'm converted!.. Although I have always loved Bull Breeds so maybe they don't count for me. It's yappy terriers that don't do it for me I think (..and other small yappy dogs). They're lovely, but I couldn't live with the yapping and snapping at bigger dogs.

Hairy dogs too. It's smooth coats all the way for me.. I couldn't be doing with all the grooming and washing and smelliness of a long coat. I'll always have wipe clean smooth coated dogs I think. (Until I fall in love with a hairy dog that needs a loving home too...) 

That said, I do still love all breeds... I just wouldn't own some of them


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

For me it is Labs and Goldens, for 2 reasons, having been bitten as a child by only 2 dogs and it was these breeds so to be honest any yellow dog wouldn't get my vote. I have to say Bertie (Kinjilabs dog) is absolutely stunning as is Springerpete's Flyte (so I guess the darker the colour the more I like them :lol 

I never used to like small dogs but since having Jenny I can't imagine having a big dog anymore.

I am not over keen on grooming so minimal grooming suits me better and although I am not a fan of beards and dirty ones at that etc my next dog will probably have a beard and unless I am lucky and a brown boy is born I will have to get used to dirty white beards! Just a waiting game for me.

I love pointy dogs but OH really doesn't so that rules out some of my favourite breeds


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

queeniefarie said:


> I love all dogs, and would happily share my life with any breed, however Irish Setters and English Pointers are my particular choice.
> 
> There is one thing that would put me off having certain breeds and that is (how do I put this politely) tails that are over backs and you can see the *bumhole*
> Sorry:001_wub:


My Husky has his tail up over his back but his rear end is so furry that you cant see his you know what :ciappa: lol I think if I could see it, I would have to walk in front of him because it would put me off too :lol:


----------



## hushtalk (Sep 28, 2011)

LahLahsDogs said:


> Hairy dogs too. It's smooth coats all the way for me.. I couldn't be doing with all the grooming and washing and smelliness of a long coat.


Even though Perry's coat is quite long,.. Not much grooming or washing needed,.. he goes in the pond daily and he does not smell lol!

(just trying to convert you a little lol)


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I don`t really mind what breed people have. As long as they`re treated like proper dogs. 
It`s the snarly little divas whose mummies scream and clutch them to their over-perfumed bosoms I can`t bear.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> My Husky has his tail up over his back but his rear end is so furry that you cant see his you know what :ciappa: lol I think if I could see it, I would have to walk in front of him because it would put me off too :lol:


I don't so much mind the bum, Kes' tail curls up but I think maybe with her being black you don't notice so much. What I can't deal with doggy willies, to be blunt. They freak me out, which is why I got a bitch. I would have a dog but it would have to have a barely noticeable nether region, whenever I show my OH a rescue dog I like I comment on how it's barely there so he's perfect :lol:


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well for me I'm not a huge fan of small breeds. Certain ones I do like such as the manchester terrier but dogs like pugs, pekes and bichons do nothing for me. 

Likewise I can appreciate certain northern type breeds but again don't do a lot for me. Spaniels are another that I'm not really into. Of course there are individuals within these breeds that I love but on the whole not for me.

I love my larger, short coated athletic breeds. I love dobes, rotties, greyhounds and pointers. Obviously I love my boxers, however I can't be doing with ones that have too short a nose and too much excess skin. I like my boxers to be able to run around and act like longer nosed breeds which I have with my two.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think huskys are possible the most gorgeous looking dogs out there, but I would never own one, or any breed that struggle with recall. I wouldnt have any breed or cross that could be confused with a pitbull or any other banned breed, simply because I couldnt bare them to be seized. I also hate gsds for obvious reasons..... they make you walk them in the rain


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> That's the owner's fault, not the breed. Retrievers and labs are quite capable of doing anything a collie can do (apart from herding obviously).
> I for instance don't really fancy collies, the breeds like boxers and pugs with the short faces, and small breeds like yorkies and chihuahas.
> I love my goldies as you lot might have guessed, but I would actually fancy a toller retriever next time or a springer spaniel.


Oh I know thats why I said _'more because of the way their owners often 'keep' them than anything else'_ and they can herd , just not as naturally!

Its nice to see that a lot of the breeds PF's wouldn't want are those that have severe health problems related to poor breeding or those that they think wouldn't suit their lifestyle. Shows that we all are aware of the pros and cons of each breed and think abut what we need rather than going out and getting 'cute' puppies.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'd never go out of my way to own a breed with exaggerated features- brachycephalic, excessive wrinkles, or any other detrimentally extreme features.

I can often look at a breed's photo & think 'hmm, not too keen on that' but when I meet one it's totally different, as their personality shines through. 

I was always a big dog person but since joining PF I have changed my perspective & there are several toy breeds I now wouldn't say 'never' to owning in future.

Most of my favourite breeds are in the working & pastoral groups, but most of the breeds I like but wouldn't want to own are in gundogs (except flatties & Irish setters), utility (except Eurasiers, Canaan dogs & Shiba Inus) or hounds (except all sight hounds, RRs & Basenjis).

On the whole, I like rescue mongrels best of all


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Big slobbery dogs .... I love the look and personality of them , such as Rotties , but I just couldnt take all that slobber

short haired dogs ... again not because I dislike the dog or its personality , but I prefer fluffy dogs and ive yet to see a fluffy staffie/JRT /*insert short haired breed name here , lol


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Tis the skinny dogs for me. 
and anything with a shed load of hair - because if they had hair, and a personality like Hippo boy dog that is dexter i would spend my entire life cleaning either it or the house!

Thats not to say i would not take one in, in its hour of need if i was able.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

i can't really see myself owning anything smaller than a staffy. i do like small dogs, just not for me, i think i'd be neurotic about it's size. and i'm also not too keen on owning anything fluffy, again i like them, i just cba with grooming requirements but i could re-think that.
i also wouldn't want any kind of overly wrinkly face dog and i'd also rather avoid dogs that can't be trusted around cats or offlead.. basically i like dogs that you don't have to worry about too much!


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not keen on huskies, mals, akitas and the like, their appearance simply doesn't appeal to me.
Not a big fan of GSDs either, just that 'look' almost lupine, just not my thing 

Also any extremely brachycelaphic breeds, largely appearance but real health concerns for some 

And I hope this doesn't upset anyone, but I'm not keep on dogs with blue or pale eyes, I find their stare too intense, makes me quite uncomfortable 

That's is though really, and tbh I wouldn't avoid these, I'd just be surprised to ever find myself owning on (although ten years ago I said that about staffies  ).


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Pugs
Huskey
Malamute
Most cross breeds
Fluffy breeds
Chi
Yorkies
Cavaliers
Show bred Labs

These just don't appeal. I am not saying I would not have one but not now.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

hushtalk said:


> Even though Perry's coat is quite long,.. Not much grooming or washing needed,.. he goes in the pond daily and he does not smell lol!


Yes. I would second that. My flatcoat is really clean and never smells at all doggie (coat or breath). On the other hand my Golden Retriever is more smelly and has a definite doggie odor to his coat and a bit fishy breath


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Strawberryearth said:


> I also don't like barky, yappy dogs.....then got Betty :001_wub:


:lol: You and me alike - but even Betty has stolen my heart. Just wish she'd let me stroke her!


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

SammyJo said:


> My Husky has his tail up over his back but his rear end is so furry that you cant see his you know what :ciappa: lol I think if I could see it, I would have to walk in front of him because it would put me off too :lol:


As well as the 'puckered star' there is also the problem of very short coated breeds with huge dangling gonads Now my Golden Retriever has a fair pair on him but at least they are covered by his fur.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

For me, I don't really find bull breeds attractive. It's partly their look, and partly the lack of coat. 

Huskies, akitas etc don't really appeal to me. 

I wouldn't choose to take on a little/ toy breed with the exception of a couple. I just prefer medium sized dogs.


With all that said if there was an animal in need I would take them on, and no doubt come to love what I dislike at the moment


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

Theres not a dog I dont love and wouldnt fuss, but for owning them myself... I love large or giant breeds, definitely got to be big dogs for me from now on. Don't get me wrong, I adore Zeph but we got him when I was 13 for a joint dog with me and my Mum and he wasn't a breed I'd have picked and my mum wouldn't have wanted a large dog. I always wanted a Mal, but obviously at 13 I wasn't ready to have one and with me being at school, and then going to uni, it had to be a dog my Mum would be ale to care for and want too.

So, small breeds don't really take my fancy (par my Zeph ), and I wouldn't ever really want to own a short coated breed, I love long/fluffy fur - though I adore RR's, especially after Kilo and Rudi, and a few other short fur breeds. 

Not a fan of short nosed/brachycephalic breeds, and not a huge fan of bull breeds, though I love the temperaments of some Staffs etc. Again, its also the short fur, haha.

I think Mal's will always be "my" breed now, I loved them before and Nushka has just made me adore them all the more... But I wouldn't say no to a GSD either.  Some people seem surprised when I say I wouldn't want a husky, but I just prefer the look and temperament of Mal's and I love the chunky ness. I also adore Leo's and Newfie's but don't think I'd ever be right to own one.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I have to say i have a soft spot for all dogs. But the type i wouldn't want to own are those with squashed faces. Not that i don't find some of them lovely looking, i just feel sorry for them.*


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I couldn't have a dog with a beard, I am especially grossed out by white/dirty beards, it's the stains that really put me off and I imagine they smell.

I couldn't have a fluffy dog who needed a lot of grooming. I like low maintenance coats because we had a show type springer when I was a kid and her coat needed a lot of attention which made me realise I don't want to spend ages grooming/bathing etc.

I don't like pushed up noses, short legs, long ears, wrinkles, slobbery lips or any other exaggeration no matter what it's purpose as I think it's not fair on the dog.

I prefer lurchers & mutts to breeds because of their individual looks. It weirds me out when I see another dog who looks exactly like mine  at least with the JRT they can look very different. However, without a doubt I will never have another JRT because of the barking.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Furry Feet said:


> When you think labradors most people will think of a very overweight show type. The working labs are almost like a whole different breed. People often ask what mine is crossed with as they are not used to seeing them like that.
> View attachment 106907


I get this all the time. In fact some people have insisted to me that Dex 'can't be a 'pure' Lab because he is so slim and fine-boned.

I'm guessing Labs are singled out in this thread partly because there are so many of them, so statistically you're more likely to see more bad examples of the breed.

There are a LOT of poorly bred Labs around. So many folk seem to think that if they have a Lab of one gender, it's perfectly fine to throw it together with a Lab they meet at the park of the opposite sex, to get puppies 

With no health testing, of course.

Thus you have entire litters that can suffer hip dysplasia for instance. Then add to this that some people allow their Labs to get overweight and under stimulated, and there are some pretty miserable Labbies around 

I also totally agree that people view them as 'easy' and 'placid'. I don't think they necessarily are. They tend to be high energy, like a lot of attention and affection, and need company.

And young Labs especially can often be really boisterous and not at all 'placid'.

SORRY - didn't mean to hijack the thread!


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

SLB said:


> :lol: You and me alike - but even Betty has stolen my heart. Just wish she'd let me stroke her!


Time, and more walks! She'll be your bestie!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Strawberryearth said:


> Time, and more walks! She'll be your bestie!


And maybe dried liver  :lol:


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm really not keen on Bichons, Shih tzus and Westies. I don't dislike them as such and I'm sure I could be converted by the right one. Really I think it's most of the owners I come across of these breeds IRL that's put me off. 
Don't like fluffy dogs or anything that looks like it's been hit in the face with a frying pan. Not keen on most spaniels, they just aren't for me. 

By and large I like my dogs medium-large sized, short coated, ideally dark coloured and generally 'dog-shaped'. I prefer mixed breeds which will surprise no one. There are a few exceptions to the above - golden retrievers and chihuahuas amongst them. I am really falling for chis :001_wub: I'd take a chi cross too, dare I say...a 'jackchi'... *ducks*


----------



## Sheen and Eli (Mar 28, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I couldn't have a dog with a beard, I am especially grossed out by white/dirty beards, it's the stains that really put me off and I imagine they smell.
> 
> I couldn't have a fluffy dog who needed a lot of grooming. I like low maintenance coats because we had a show type springer when I was a kid and her coat needed a lot of attention which made me realise I don't want to spend ages grooming/bathing etc.
> 
> ...


E has a beard, he's heart broken


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmm, there isn't really a breed I don't like. If it can wag its tail at me and is happy to live with me and I can give it the care it needs then I don't really mind.
I do have a preference to sighthoundy dogs and their crosses, even though the lurcher in the house now can drive me nuts as much as love him.

If my mum had her way though she wouldn't have a dog above knee height. :lol:


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Nobody likes us! :crying:




























:lol:

I always said that I would never own a small breed until I met Cavs :lol: I just love how affectionate and gentle they are, they are always happy and never fail to put a smile on my face. :001_wub: I can see why most people don't like them for their looks, I get sick of seeing overweight scruffy looking Cavs! 

I love all breeds tbh, but I wouldn't own any other small breed, I prefer big hairy slobbery dogs! :lol:


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I always said Chihuahua's were not my thing, then I met a few in the show ring and fell in love. They are so affectionate and suitable with almost any other dog! It's amazing.

Shelties have always been my thing! 

Anyway,

Breeds I've never really taken a fancy too are (sorry to anyone who owns them, I'm sure they are lovely but just not a breed I can see myself with);

Jack Russells - Many years ago I took in a foster called Bob and although he was a lovely dog he drove me mad! He seemed to obsess over everything and licked all our laminate floors (in our old house) until I slipped and nearly broke my neck! When I meet JR's on walks they always seem pretty high strung. 

Staffy's/Am bulls/bull mastiffs - Sorry again to all the owners but apart from British Bulldogs and Bull terriers I really don't have interest in any bull type breeds.

Labs - I love golden retrievers but for some reason Labs never really appeal to me, they are sweet dogs infact I've never met a bad one but I could just never see me settling into 15 years of lab ownership. 

I am sure there's more but they are my main few that I don't think I would ever own.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> Nobody likes us! :crying:


Us, too!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Cavaliers are nice dogs to look at, but its the health problems that put me off owning one.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I find it such a shame some peoples opinions on labs  I will fess up here and say labs were never my type of dog asthetically, but I did love the breeds personality, sometimes I see other peoples labs and think ooh not too keen on that one but my baby is ofc theeee most beautiful doggy everrr! :dita: but I have always liked the nature of the labs I've met. 


I wouldn't own any breed that couldn't be trusted off lead, unless I had a huuuge bit of land or a really good secure place I could go to let the dog have a free run about. I love gsd and would definatly like to own one some day BUT It would have to have a nice straight back I hate the look of those slanted backs that some have these days I think they are the show types, it's just weird looking to me. I used to dislike greyhounds but think I could quite happily own one now,


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

there are a few breeds i couldn't own but thats not to say i don't like them 

husky/mal types because i couldn't let them off lead

irish wolfhound i would love one but they don't have a very long life span 

gaint breeds however much i want one i know i couldn't provide what they need i just couldn't afford one  maybe oneday!

although a dog I am wanting more and more each day is a toller :001_wub: even been researching breeders! :001_wub:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

As we are all being frank, I do not like bull breeds, never have, never will. Unless they are puppies, then I like everything. Bull breeds just do not attract me in any way.

As you probably figured out my kind of dog is big and hairy, and I will always love German Shepherds.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Unless they are puppies, then I like everything.


:001_wub: With you on that one - all puppies are cute.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

metaldog said:


> *I couldn't have a dog with a beard, I am especially grossed out by white/dirty beards, it's the stains that really put me off and I imagine they smell.*
> 
> I couldn't have a fluffy dog who needed a lot of grooming. I like low maintenance coats because we had a show type springer when I was a kid and her coat needed a lot of attention which made me realise I don't want to spend ages grooming/bathing etc.
> 
> ...


This for me, I loved our Beardie, but there was always something a bit stomach turning about the stuff that gathered on her beard. I don't mind the wiry ones of many lurchers so much, the dirt seems not to stick to them like it does to long, silky ones


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

It's surprising how many people aren't keen on labs, considering they seem to be quite a popular breed for people to own? 

A lab was never my first choice of dog, in fact they wasn't a choice at all. 
I wanted either a dobe or an ebt, but my parents thought a dobe was 'too viscous' and an ebt was 'too ugly'...and basically said i either had a lab or not a dog at all! 
But i wouldn't swap my dogs for the world....and who can deny Simba being a sexy beast :001_wub:

I'm personally not a fan of collies at all, their appearance doesn't do much for me, and i personally don't think they make the best breed as a pet, as they do need alot of stimulation etc. 
Also not keen on wire haired dogs. 
Nor dogs with 'squished' faces...i'm not a fan of listening to a dog struggle to breathe due to what we've done to it's face! 

Other than that i do like most other breeds. And of course i'd never turn a dog in need away just because it was a breed i'm not a fan of.


----------



## comfortcreature (Oct 11, 2008)

I admire large dogs - but won't own a dog that is past medium size. Even medium sized is a reach for me . . . so large does not take my fancy.

Tinies also don't take my fancy. Under 10 pounds and they are just too breakable (and I know many this size but don't like caring for them).

Long heads don't take my fancy. I have trouble with the look of extra long heads and for that matter really long legged lean dogs. A nice substantial but not too blocky English Shepherd/Golden Retriever or Labrador type head and body is what I find I am the most attracted to, but I do also like the brachy types, if they aren't overly flat.

Coats are what I am the least tolerant of. I really don't like bearded faced animals including wire coated muzzles. I just don't like the look of it BUT can appreciate looking at a nicely trimmed up dog. I don't like lengthy and full coats either. I delight in seeing field coats or a nice light Collie coat (working Border Collies usually have a gorgeous coat in my eyes.)

CC


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

JRT- All the ones I met IRL are pretty high strung but I think they are cute dogs
Boxers, pugs etc- Health issues
Cavalier KCS- I ADORE these dogs but again the health issues
Irish Wolfhound, Great dane any of the HUGE breeds- I`m only 4"8 so they would probably be taller than me or very close! 
Collies- Border collies seem to be very hard driven, rough collies have too much hair for me and smooth collies well I`m sorry to the owners but I think their a bit ugly 
I can`t think of any others. I would never say never. I always said I wouldn`t have a terrier but I got a terrier cross. I always said I disliked GSD`s but have been quite taken aback they are so stunning and gorgeous temperments. I love most gundog breeds. I love pointies but my parents don`t. I always hated huskies and Mals but the ones on here and RL have taken me aback. My next dog will *hopefully* be a Lab or Toller.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Interesting thread. 
As I said in another thread: I am not actually a Staffie person (despite owning one) and won't have another one after Terence.
I will be completely honest here and say that most breeds do not appeal to me (to own I mean). I am not a fan of small breeds and definitely wouldn't want anything with a coarse coat. I am also not overly keen on Huskies and Mals. Labs aren't my thing and so it goes on. 
The only breed that I really want to own are Flatcoats (I know, I keep saying this).


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> and I will always love German Shepherds.


My heart will always belong to German shepherds.

Until I find a breeder who meets my needs and my health improves I wont own another.


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

shetlandlover said:


> Jack Russells - Many years ago I took in a foster called Bob and although he was a lovely dog he drove me mad! He seemed to obsess over everything and licked all our laminate floors (in our old house) until I slipped and nearly broke my neck! When I meet JR's on walks they always seem pretty high strung.


Sorry  really I am but I had to laugh at you falling over on dog lick, even if you did nearly break your neck. Our old Rory used to obsess about licking, caught him on the door frames once  you would find worrying damp patches on the furniture. Rosie collie dog never stops, she will lick a person from head to toe then start on the floor, tables, chairs, her owner swears she clears up his athletes foot  dog slobber is slippy isn't it!

I think again its the owner that make JRT's obsessive and high strung, same as collies with balls, people think they are small and quite common therefore they must be easy to look after but you get a working driven one and they are not at all, they get frustrated and bingo you have an obsessive.

TBF its probably the typical owners of lots of breeds that put us off owning them


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

GingerRogers said:


> Sorry  really I am but I had to laugh at you falling over on dog lick, even if you did nearly break your neck. Our old Rory used to obsess about licking, caught him on the door frames once  you would find worrying damp patches on the furniture. Rosie collie dog never stops, she will lick a person from head to toe then start on the floor, tables, chairs, her owner swears she clears up his athletes foot  dog slobber is slippy isn't it!
> 
> I think again its the owner that make JRT's obsessive and high strung, same as collies with balls, people think they are small and quite common therefore they must be easy to look after but you get a working driven one and they are not at all, they get frustrated and bingo you have an obsessive.
> 
> TBF its probably the typical owners of lots of breeds that put us off owning them


Lol it's funny to look back on but at the time I was quite hurt. The floor would be soaked in dog slobber from him licking, when we did get him to stop he moved onto the fire place! 

He had a bad time before getting to us, he was dumped and found being beaten by a drunk!

They are attractive dogs.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not a lover of small dogs at all, but of the ones I really do not like I have to say I would not have a pug, which is a shame as they are so affectionate. I don't like anything with bug eyes; I can't even look at people with bug eyes.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't like DDB,Shih Tzu,Pekes,Affenpinscher,Bichons.Sharpei and Akita.

Not keen on Spaniels,it is their ears i don't like.I expect that is a spaniel owners favourite part.For prettiness i don't think you can beat Roan Cocker pups.

GSD and other similar breeds.I have only ever been bitten by GSD and i dislike the wolfie look of them,wolves freak me out.Although i am a bit smitten with Mooblis two.

Huskys and Mals,very pretty but wolflike again.

Most of the bull breeds,don't like the hangy face look.The one thing that everyone loves about Staffs is the one thing i don't like,the smiley face,oh and their nails

Don't like Collies although the merles are very pretty.

Labs don't do it for me either but i do have a soft spot for the chocolate ones and all our labby friends on here.

Poodles.My uncle had one when i was a kid and he only had half a thumb,he always told us the dog bit it off,probably didn't but you will believe anything when you are a kid.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> Interesting thread.
> As I said in another thread: I am not actually a Staffie person (despite owning one) and won't have another one after Terence.
> I will be completely honest here and say that most breeds do not appeal to me (to own I mean). I am not a fan of small breeds and definitely wouldn't want anything with a coarse coat. I am also not overly keen on Huskies and Mals. Labs aren't my thing and so it goes on.
> The only breed that I really want to own are Flatcoats (I know, I keep saying this).


Flatcoats are the best! When I have the money to spend that much on a dog without my OH getting all mental I will def get one, I love my mums two and have grown up with flatcoats and pups and they are such an amazing dog 

I must say staffers are another I wouldn't want to own as I don't find their look appealing same as boxers

And anything that slobbers can stay away from my house haha

I don't mind bearded dogs as I like fluff


----------



## littleangel01 (Jul 3, 2011)

im not a fan of small dogs. once looked after an exs westie and altho it was cheeper to feed and he was easier to walk i have yet to meet/see a small breed i would like to own. 

not really a big fan of bull breeds. like look of huskys ect but dout i would ever own one just because they can go of lead plus a bit to much energy for me. 

labs collies ect never relly appealed to me either.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Sheen and Eli said:


> E has a beard, he's heart broken


Now you know I love E...and I can love him because I don't have to keep the beard clean myself


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> It always upsets me when people discount greys etc. for being 'too skinny' because I just don't see it at all. I think they look graceful, and there's nothing that makes me smile more than seeing sighthounds running round at full pelt enjoying themselves. I would take one myself but I fear Kes is too big and too many lurchers seem to be quite fragile so would end up all scratched and bruised in my house


Oh no, lurchers are well known for enjoying rough play! In fact other owners are sometimes a bit worried that they are not being friendly cos they get right stuck in, and get quite vocal. The only problem they have is thin skin, so scratches etc. are common, but they are very robust


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd never say never as I never wanted a Bichon, I've never been drawn to curly coated breeds - but I came across Missy and she is perfect for my family. 

I think in the future when/if we have another dog and if we decide a rescue I won't be thinking breed I'll be thinking 'best match' 

But I'm far too lazy to ever own an active working breed such as spaniel, collie etc 
Bull breeds don't really 'do it' for me. 
Pure terriers are too tenacious I'd find it difficult to focus that energy.
Huskys, Dalmations and similar have to much stamina I'd never keep up.
Giant breeds are too expensive to feed 

Basically I'm too lazy for most of the dog breeds out their - my lot have to settle for sleeping a lot, cuddles on the sofa and a mere 5 mile walk


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not keen to own bull breeds, but nothing against them, per se.

Not mad about little yappy dogs, anything too big, too hairy, dribbly, overbred (squashed faces, bulging eyes etc.)

Nothing too intense. 

So, I guess my saluki x grey is ideal. Basically, calm, laid back, loves his walks, but sleeps for hours!, loves people/dogs, very short coat, self-cleaning, completely non-smelly (apart from farts ), not attention seeking, but shows some affection/interest.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm more of a medium to large breed person, I would never have considered getting a small dog. But I find that the more I see a dog when out with Indie and get to know it's character etc the more I think that actually I would be happy to have one  
If I was to get a second dog it would be smaller than a gsd (due to space!!) so I would quite like a cocker spaniel or border collie, or I would go to a rescue and who knows what I might find!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no, lurchers are well known for enjoying rough play! In fact other owners are sometimes a bit worried that they are not being friendly cos they get right stuck in, and get quite vocal. The only problem they have is thin skin, so scratches etc. are common, but they are very robust


She loves a good play with a lurcher or five, but like you say they are prone to scratching, I don't think it would be fair to keep a dog in the house if it meant they would have fresh cuts every day


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

Furry Feet said:


> When you think labradors most people will think of a very overweight show type. The working labs are almost like a whole different breed. People often ask what mine is crossed with as they are not used to seeing them like that.
> View attachment 106907


Working Labs for me!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> She loves a good play with a lurcher or five, but like you say they are prone to scratching, I don't think it would be fair to keep a dog in the house if it meant they would have fresh cuts every day


Couldn't Kes wear mittens?


----------



## Howl (Apr 10, 2012)

metaldog said:


> I couldn't have a dog with a beard, I am especially grossed out by white/dirty beards, it's the stains that really put me off and I imagine they smell.












rrr:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't mind people not liking my breeds (Heinz 57 and BC), it is of little importance to me... what is important is whether I like them, and I have found my perfect breed in the BC. I don't see myself owning another breed (never say never, but I don't plan on it). However, what does get on my wick is when people come out with total inaccuracies, which I seem to find a lot of when it comes to BCs... it is fair enough if people don't like them but don't spout rubbish about them either  Funnily enough though, after reading some things (not just on here but other places online) I have been planning to write a thread about it, and even opened up a new thread at the weekend... but I was too tired to actually explain what I meaning 

There are many breeds who I love the look of, but as a whole package with personality, breed traits etc, that just make them a breed I wouldn't find suitable. 

I am not a fan of small dogs, nothing against them but I just prefer something slightly larger... BC size is the smallest I would go. 

I am also not a fan of terriers... The only terrier I could see myself owning is an SBT, I think they have great personalities and looks... I'm not saying other terriers don't but as a group they just don't appeal. 

I'm not particularly a gundog fan... I'm not sure why because some of them are really good looking dogs but they just haven't ever particularly attracted me. I walk an Irish Setter and he has put me off the breed for life. If I am honest, I am sure it is more an issue with him than the actual breed, but he has really put me off them... He is pretty much everything I wouldn't want in a dog 

I love the looks of the northern breeds, but the independence, the fur  and not being trusted off the lead really puts me off... I wouldn't get a breed that I knew weren't known for being good off the lead... same goes for certain hounds as well. 

I also would avoid giant breeds, but mainly due to the lifespan... I would love a Great Dane or Wolfhound :001_wub: and my aunt had a fantastic Great Dane, and he was just brilliant... The lifespan would be worrying for me though. 

I wouldn't chose a breed who is known for being unhealthy, and whose composition causes health issues. Those with breathing issues, droopy eyes, excessive skin folds etc. 

I love that people like different breeds, and it makes life interesting... sometimes there are dogs who I may think are nice looking dogs, who people go mad over... I understand why they find them attractive, but not to the great scale that others do...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I could never have a bull breed not my type of dogs at all.

I like dogs with lots of hair and the big the better.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Spaniels. They don't appeal. I know several amazing ones who I love dearly. But I never wish I had one and I am not sure why. Same with fluffy dogs - again, beautiful, but I don't wish that I had one. Ever. Beards are a no-no for me too, they freak me out...and no sibes and mals - offlead time is one of my favourite times! 

I love Rosie-dog because she's ours, I'm not a GSD obsessive, I love Ringo cos he's awesome, not because I love small terrier-pugs...

The more dogs I meet, the more I am finding out what I really like, short hair, and some substance - as in a solid dog, and a really engaging personality - a good all-rounder is what's important to me.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Lol it's funny to look back on but at the time I was quite hurt. The floor would be soaked in dog slobber from him licking, when we did get him to stop he moved onto the fire place!
> 
> He had a bad time before getting to us, he was dumped and found being beaten by a drunk!
> 
> They are attractive dogs.


My Jack Russell licks the floor all the time too, with her it comes down to "what can I eat next" as my OH is always dropping crumbs


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> She loves a good play with a lurcher or five, but like you say they are prone to scratching, I don't think it would be fair to keep a dog in the house if it meant they would have fresh cuts every day


My lurchers are thick skinned but some have paper thin skin (like Eli, mine only have to look at him and he bleeds). However, I don't think Kes is a good match for a Lurcher, she's too slow :lol:

------------------------------------

Deleted bit about lurcher v long dog debate to add it to the lurcher love thread


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Until we got Bimble I was terrified of all dogs. As a child my auntie had a JRT who was aggressive, she's bitten me on numerous occasions and I was only about 5 when she died. 

My brother rescued a 'skinny lab' called Molly. She was nuts and the reason why I was scared of dogs. She used to jump on you, lick, paw at your face, scratch, nip, my ex sister in law was an awful dog owner and shouted at me when I said I didn't want to be mithered by Molly... I was about 12 when they got her. 

So for that reason I dislike JRT's and Labs but they're both probably due to poor dog ownership. 

I don't see the big fuss with collies or 'flat coats'. I know a load of people love them but I don't see what the hype is about. I have never owned either so it's unfair of me to judge I guess. 

I'm not keen on bull dogs really except baby blu's staff... their coats feel rough to stroke. Plus that 'lock jaw' thing just terrifies me!

Come to think of it, any dog with short hair I don't like... call me a bimbo but I love long haired dogs. 

Anything bigger than a fully grown King Charles Spaniel is too big. I'm sorry but I dislike big dogs. Saying that I don't like chawawas however it's spelt. All the ones I've seen are yappy and nasty tempered. 

Guess I'm a sucker for small fluffy dogs  good job I like what I like and have the dog to reflect my preference. 

I'm limited on which dogs I like.... considering I was phobic of all dogs until about 8 years ago I'm pretty good now


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

After thinking about this today I've come to the conclusion that there are only a few breeds I'd ever have or that really appeal to me and they are:

Doberman - my next dog I hope. 
Lancashire Heeler
Manchester Terrier
Dalmatian

These 4 breeds really stand out to me and the only breeds I will ever actually buy as a puppy. I wouldn't say no to a rescue JRT or mutt though.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

missRV said:


> Until we got Bimble I was terrified of all dogs. As a child my auntie had a JRT who was aggressive, she's bitten me on numerous occasions and I was only about 5 when she died.
> 
> My brother rescued a 'skinny lab' called Molly. She was nuts and the reason why I was scared of dogs. She used to jump on you, lick, paw at your face, scratch, nip, my ex sister in law was an awful dog owner and shouted at me when I said I didn't want to be mithered by Molly... I was about 12 when they got her.
> 
> ...


Since "lock jaw" is a complete myth, you have nothing to be worried about. Bully type jaws are no different to the jaw on your Cavachon.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Anything that is fluffy is a big No No for me


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Really? Lol. If you can find a long haired staff I'd be sorted


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I have some breeds that i like but wouldnt want to own, some that that i like but dont feel im good enough to own and ones that i just dont like.

I have 2 breeds i adore and then some that id like to own but dont know if i will.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

missRV said:


> Really? Lol. If you can find a long haired staff I'd be sorted


:lol: :lol: :lol:
I googled. No luck. Sorry. :lol:


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

lol darn it


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

For me....

I prefer dogs with hair rather than 'skin' and med to large in size
it has to be a breed I can let off a lead because I love to see them run and play.

I love, love, love, huskys but wouldn't own one. [my friend does so I have good second hand knowledge - He's a stunner...to me anyway]

I'm afraid I'm not keen on any pop eyed dogs as they make me feel a bit...
Ewww.... sorry 
That said I'm very glad some people have them and love them cuz they are just doggies at the end of the day, and its not their fault that I'm not keen!

Also, just the other day I was thinking how labs are one of the cutest when puppies :001_wub:, ..... but dont excite me as adults.

But mainly, I just love that there are people that DO love the breeds some of us dont, so they ALL get some loving :001_wub:

Please forgive me if I've offended anyone, it certainly isn't my intention - and I've discovered there are lots of you who would not want to own a collie  
:lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Alice Childress said:


> One thing I've found over the past two years or research is I seem to be able to acquire the taste for any breed if given long enough. I'll think that one type is not really for me aesthetically but gradually I begin to see some appeal until I can no longer relate to why I did not like the look of them - even if I only like the look in a "gorgeous in a funny sort of way" way.
> 
> There really doesn't seem to be a dog that I can not come around to with enough exposure


I so agree with this. For some reason I never liked Border Terriers but we had to 'swap dogs' in training last week and the Bordie won me over, she was gorgeous!



thedogsmother said:


> I think huskys are possible the most gorgeous looking dogs out there, but I would never own one, or any breed that struggle with recall.


I couldn't cope with a Husky as I love to let mine off the lead to run.



Muze said:


> I'm not keen on huskies, mals, akitas and the like, their appearance simply doesn't appeal to me.
> Not a big fan of GSDs either, just that 'look' almost lupine, just not my thing


When I was a kid it was always GSDs that were in the papers for attacking people, maybe that's what put me off. I have met some gorgeous GSDs but I think they are maybe too clever for me!

I didn't ever see myself owning a little doglet, but when we inherited Daisy, she was so easy after having Staffies (which will always have a place in my heart) that we decided to downsize and ended up with PK's. Which I would say are tiny but boisterous!

Border Collies always seemed like too much hard work, but then the one at dog training is like the Bob Marley of the canine world! I can also say that I wouldn't have another Staffy unless it was about 6 as they take so long to grow up!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I love almost all breeds of dog, but there are very few I'd actually truly want to own myself.

No bull breeds, I don't like them, I'm afraid of them, and no one would ever relax in the house. Top of the list being a SBT. I'm not afraid of dogs in general and will always stop to pet one, but they terrify me to the point of crossing the road to avoid.

Nothing really enormous, like a Great Dane,st bernard or mastiff. I tend to prefer little to medium fluffy dogs.

Nothing smooth coated, I like fluffy long haired dogs.

Nothing drool-y, just couldn't deal with that

Nothing without a tail! Dogs need a waggy tail!

Nothing overbred/excessive with overdone skin, eyes and faces, or that are prone to terrible health problems, too upsetting to cope with.

Breeds that I would have are:

Border Collie
Pomeranian
Shetland sheepdog
Long haired Chihuahua
Rough Collie
Japanese Spitz
A small cutesy fluffy mongrel or cross

These are the only breeds that I would actively go and seek out and would have, as I feel that they match what I like best in a dog.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Never been keen on anything with loads of fur, like an Afghan Hound or a Newfie. Just can't begin to fathom the upkeep (both in terms of grooming and hoovering!).

Pugs and Pekes aren't for me either, nor the standard English or French Bulldogs, but I love the longer-nosed bull breeds. AmBulls are stunning.

Not much of a terrier person either unless it's SBTs or EBTs, and can't imagine myself choosing any of the Spaniel breeds! Wouldn't have a breed that's known for having little to no recall, like Huskies.

I love them all really but these don't really float my boat, so to speak. 
My preferred breeds and types are not too hairy, not too snuffly, and not too hyper or manic :yesnod:


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

I like staffies, pit bulls, Boston terriers and french bulldogs mostly, I am not keen on yorkies, poodles, great Danes or basset hounds.

Saying that if I knew one was needing help I would not hesitate helping any breed of dog.


----------



## shazney (Jan 19, 2013)

Staffies and pits are so misunderstood, it's the owner's of some of these dogs that should scare you, the scum that use them as status, it's how they are raised.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

I like to think I could manage to fall in love with any dog, regardless of breed, because Im a softy. 
But there are some breeds I don't really see myself ever getting. Sometimes, its as shallow as the simple _look_ of them (horrible, I know) Some its temperament doesn't appeal, for others its that I actually love them but know I'd never feel ready to have one.
I'd also hate to offend anyone! Its nothing against anyone's dog, it just means they don't appeal to me personally.
Its not meant to offend. Hey, Im sure plenty here couldn't see the appeal in rats but Im not offended 

But for me.....Im generally not a fan of most terrier breeds. Im picky about small dogs in general as to what I like and what I don't, but generally small wire-haired/scruffy dogs with beards don't appeal to me personally. Im not a big fan of the classic terrier temperament, either. The only terrier breeds I do genuinely like and would want are english bullterriers and staffies.
However......despite me always having known that little scruffy terriers aren't my thing, I met a truly gorgeous westie at the park once, and it is never a breed I'd ever have thought I would want. But she was gorgeous. I'd have had her in a heartbeat just because of her lovely nature.

Im not a big fan of anything with an obvious 'deformity' to the extent that it affects the dog's natural abilities. This isn't about the temperament of the dog or the look (I actually think some of these breeds are very endearing looking), its just the ethical thing for me.
Im no fan of anything very brachecephalic, so pugs, pekes, and so on. I just don't like it, it makes me uncomfortable to hear something breathe. 
I can deal with dogs with slightly shorter noses, I just don't like the really flat faced dogs.
I used to desperately want a pug at one point, believe it or not. I love their temperament, I love that they're stocky dogs in little bodies and are robust (one of the small dog breeds I actually liked), I even think they are cute. I just can't deal with the flat face. If they had a slightly longer nose and all that breathing and confirmation related health stuff was sorted out, I'd be all over them!

In the same vein, Im not a fan of extremely short long dogs, ie, dachshunds, dandie dinmonts and bassets. They just never look like walking is easy for them, and it kinda makes me feel odd to watch them waddling along.
But.....I do like corgis, which probably makes no sense, but for some reason they don't appear to be having as hard a time moving as most of the dachshunds and bassets I've met. Maybe its just been my experiences with the dogs I've met, but I've never met an adult dachshund that wasn't waddling and looked like it was struggling to get around. Same for bassets. But I've met a few corgis who seem to be very athletic despite their legs.

I love love love bloodhounds, seriously. But I know I'll never have one because of the drool. Drool does bother me, and I hate to admit it because it makes me look like a prissy moo, but Im really not. I can cope with most things, but for some reason drool strings like glue that stick to the wall make me feel icky. 
I love newfies too, but the same applies. 
I love huskies, they were the first breed I learned about and seriously considered. And I still really love them. But I don't think I'll ever be in the right situation to own a husky, I just don't think Im the right type of person for a husky. Same with border collies.
I love poms, but its a breed I'll probably own once Im too old to own any larger dogs, and my lifestyle is far more sedate. I couldn't have one with Dresden about as they're too delicate. It would have to be a dog I could only own if I had given up big dogs completely, as I'd just worry about them otherwise. Love them, but too delicate for me. Same with chis, same with whippets.
I do like a dog to be robust. Anything delicate or wispy that could break a leg jumping off a sofa or being trodden on would just terrify me!

My tastes have changed though, and they continue to. 
There was a day I never would have looked twice at some breeds, but now find myself researching and thinking 'actually, they look rather lovely!'

To be honest, as a kid, I never, ever would have seen myself with a short coated, drop eared breed. I was convinced I'd always only have 'wolfy' looking dogs, and actually found dropped ear dogs ugly!
Thats changed hugely, obviously! I still love my wolfy dogs and spitz breeds, but Im totally just as in love with a huge range of 'less wolfy looking' breeds. And my tastes continue to change all the time, with new breeds being added to my 'want' list that I'd never have guessed would make it there!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Personally I don't like anything small and fluffy - no Shih Tzu, Lhasas, Bichons, Cavs or Yorkies. I also don't like anything with a squashed face. The only small fluffy breed I like is the Japanese Spitz - and I really don't know why, I just like them!

Despite having 3 of them, I am not a terrier person (this is the main thing I have learned having been brought up with them!) and do not like Cairns in particular, I haven't met a single Cairn that wasn't aggressive towards humans - same with Kerry Blue Terriers, EVERY KBT I have met (apart from at shows) have been aggressive towards humans and dogs. I'm not a fan of Westies or JRTs either - I just don't really like the "terrier mentality", it is far too stubborn for me.

I also don't really like Labradors, there is just nothing about them that interests me at all. I am not keen on Border Collies - just too much for me, I wouldn't dream of owning anything as demanding as a Border Collie.

I'm not a great fan of Northern breeds, again they just wouldn't suit my lifestyle at all.

....tbh I think it would be easier to list what breeds I DO like.... I like something with a bit of 'substance' about them, I like unusual dogs and something with an interesting background. I like a lot of Working breeds and a lot of Hound breeds, I like dogs that are alert but laid back, I like gentle giants and noble hounds  I like breeds that people look at and go "What on earth is that?", just something different from the masses of everything else that you see a million times a day. I like dogs that are loyal and protective and have been bred very much for a purpose.

And that's not to say that I wouldn't like any individual dogs of the breeds i've mentioned, I do and there are individual dogs of some of my 'less preferred' breeds on here that I really do love to see and hear about (Sleeping_Lions Labs for one! And Oneoke's Border Collies!) but they are either just breeds that wouldn't suit my lifestyle or just aren't what I would ever look for in a dog (for example, I would never go for a Toy breed because I like BIG dogs!).


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

i love all dogs, but i couldn't see myself owning any other then a bully breed, or things like rotties, great danes, newfies or BIG dogs.

I certainly wouldn't own anything really small and fluffy


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I also don't really like Labradors, there is just nothing about them that interests me at all.


Lol, that's pretty much what I said when someone suggested Labs to me.

I like long haired dogs but wouldn't own one because I don't want to spend hours grooming. And no offense to anyone but I don't see the point in getting a long haired dog and shaving it down to practically nothing. I know full show coat isn't practical in some breeds but I'd have to find a middle ground.

I don't like curly coated dogs. Bichons, poodles, curly coated retrievers etc. I don't like the look and don't like the feel. A corded poodle on the other hand I think looks fantastic! But the work..no thanks lol. Not a big fan of "fluffy" dogs either. Unless it's a puppy anyway.

Not a fan of dogs with really squashed up faces like Pekes or Pugs but I do like Boxers.

Greyhounds. I dunno what it is but they just really don't appeal. I think it's the way they're always portrayed as gentle and lazy though. While that description might sell them to some people it's a huge turn off for me, give me an exuberant, high energy dog any day 

I love Cavaliers but the health issues do put me off. And what's with all the hugely fat ones with gunky looking fur around the eyes? I've always said when I'm too old for the bigger dogs I'll look at Cavs.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

metaldog said:


> My lurchers are thick skinned but some have paper thin skin (like Eli, mine only have to look at him and he bleeds). However, I don't think Kes is a good match for a Lurcher, she's too slow :lol:
> 
> ------------------------------------
> 
> Deleted bit about lurcher v long dog debate to add it to the lurcher love thread


Awwwwww, poor Kes   She tries bless her.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> I like to think I could manage to fall in love with any dog, regardless of breed, because Im a softy.
> But there are some breeds I don't really see myself ever getting. Sometimes, its as shallow as the simple _look_ of them (horrible, I know) Some its temperament doesn't appeal, for others its that I actually love them but know I'd never feel ready to have one.
> I'd also hate to offend anyone! Its nothing against anyone's dog, it just means they don't appeal to me personally.
> Its not meant to offend. Hey, Im sure plenty here couldn't see the appeal in rats but Im not offended
> ...


I have found that drool is like poo and vomit - your own is different. Ferdie's drool doesn't bother me, but if another dog comes along drooling that is no good at all.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I have found that drool is like poo and vomit - your own is different. Ferdie's drool doesn't bother me, but if another dog comes along drooling that is no good at all.


This indeed. When we have friends dogs round our house I put down sheets etc. because I can't stand their drool, but Kes can do what she likes. My OH has never even let a dog lick his face nevermind sleep in the bed but with Kes he giggles like an eejit when she gets excited and licks his head and he loves having a cuddle with his girl too.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> This indeed. When we have friends dogs round our house I put down sheets etc. because I can't stand their drool, but Kes can do what she likes. My OH has never even let a dog lick his face nevermind sleep in the bed but with Kes he giggles like an eejit when she gets excited and licks his head and he loves having a cuddle with his girl too.


I agree with him. I love a nice big licky kiss from Ferdie and Diva, but don't much like other dogs licking me. I suppose that is what you call real love:001_wub:


----------



## sillysausagedog (Nov 5, 2012)

Just based on looks I'm not a spaniel fan (a spanfan!), and probably wouldn't choose a bull breed. And I could never have a high energy dog, because I'm not high energy myself. When I was a teenager we had three medium-large dogs with high energy, terrible recall, two of them were DA, and dog walking was such a chore. Loved the dogs, hated the walks.

I can't stand strings of drool. You won't catch me with a drooler!


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

CavalierOwner said:


> Nobody likes us! :crying:
> 
> I always said that I would never own a small breed until I met Cavs :lol: I just love how affectionate and gentle they are, they are always happy and never fail to put a smile on my face. :001_wub: I can see why most people don't like them for their looks, I get sick of seeing overweight scruffy looking Cavs!
> 
> I love all breeds tbh, but I wouldn't own any other small breed, I prefer big hairy slobbery dogs! :lol:


You know I probably would have said Cav/Pugs- purely based on the fact the ones I have met have been gorgeous wee personalities but (breeding/health?) they had huge eyes that looked like they were about to POP out their heads at any given moment- that would freak me right out!

That being said, the pictures of yours are lovely, what a lovely dog.

I'd like to think I wouldn't discount any dog based on looks-personality does really count (that's what i tell myself to get to sleep at night)

I do like big dogs, I love spaniels and I have met some hilarious and wonderful little dogs and fluff balls


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Julesky said:


> You know I probably would have said Cav/Pugs- purely based on the fact the ones I have met have been gorgeous wee personalities but (breeding/health?) they had huge eyes that looked like they were about to POP out their heads at any given moment- that would freak me right out!
> 
> That being said, the pictures of yours are lovely, what a lovely dog.
> 
> ...


Awww thanks!  I've been blessed with a beautiful bunch, and there eyes don't bulge out like a lot of Cavs. Even my dad doesn't mind my dogs, and he's not a fan of Cavs at all, he calls them furry flies because of their eyes. :lol:

For me it's the whole package, they may not be the most beautiful dogs to look at to most people but their personality more thank makes up for it IMO.


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

Wow just gone through all this feed and it's so inteteresting to read everyones opinions! I am slightly worried about offending people but here goes!

I love big breeds - flatcoats, pointers, great danes even but there is no way I could own one. To start my house isn't big enough and I'm quite petite and only 5ft2" so I would probably be dragged across the park!! 

I don't like bull breeds, espeically staffies probably due to the fact every other person has one now however I have met some lovely staffies, real fusspot's but just not for me! And the same with labs. They are very popular with people that think they are 'county' where I live but they never excercise them enough and therefore they are bouncing off the walls!! 

I not a massive fan of drool as I am a clean freak but I do LOVE great danes! Jeffrey plays with one every morning who I adore but could not imagine owning!

I'm not a fan of fluffy or white dogs, like bichon's, I don't like tear stain and beard marks and I wouldn't want the responsibility of grooming a very fluffy dog. I like the fact I can wipe Jeffrey down after a muddy walk and he only needs a very quick brush!


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Actually after having a think about it, I'm not overly fond of GSD's.
But then that's because at where I used to work the only dog to ever bite and leave me bruised was a GSD.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I tend to start off not liking a breed and then changing my mind, like when my nannys friend was getting a spinone, i thought oh no i dont like those! but after meeting her and seeing Dan on here i have a bit of a soft spot for them ha


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Despite having 3 of them, I am not a terrier person (this is the main thing I have learned having been brought up with them!) and do not like Cairns in particular, I haven't met a single Cairn that wasn't aggressive towards humans - *same with Kerry Blue Terriers, EVERY KBT I have met (apart from at shows) have been aggressive towards humans and dogs.* I'm not a fan of Westies or JRTs either - I just don't really like the "terrier mentality", it is far too stubborn for me.
> 
> *I also don't really like Labradors, there is just nothing about them that interests me at all.* I am not keen on Border Collies - just too much for me, I wouldn't dream of owning anything as demanding as a Border Collie.


Interesting that you say that about Kerry Blues; I've known several and all have had great temperaments. Typical feisty terriers but far from aggressive. However, all have either been show dogs (I live near a well-known breeder and exhibitor) or bred from show dogs but kept as pets. 
It's a bit worrying how often I've heard about them being aggressive considering that they're relatively uncommon!

I always thought the same about Labs too and would never have chosen the breed myself, but safe to say I've been converted!  Don't fancy owning another youngster in the future but would take on an oldie in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mehy (Jun 30, 2011)

I used to say I wasn't a small dog person but that has changed. I used to say I would never own a collie but that has changed. So I guess I don't have an answer ha ha. I have to be realistic though I don't think I am suited to more head strong, stubborn breeds.


----------



## LauraJane9 (Oct 3, 2012)

I never liked Shih Tzu's, too prissy looking and those stupid top knots! But after researching breeds it appeared that a Shih Tzu would fit into our lifestyle quite nicely so I put looks aside and I'm really glad I did because my two have wonderful personalities.

The grooming is a complete nightmare but it turns out to be a great bonding experience and now both dogs can be handled, poked and prodded with no trouble at all so I guess there are plus sides to it.

I honestly couldn't name any breeds I wouldn't like because I was almost dumb enough to rule out Shih Tzu's, never say never 

Although in the future I would like to move away from toy breeds and get a bigger more energetic dog.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Interesting that you say that about Kerry Blues; I've known several and all have had great temperaments. Typical feisty terriers but far from aggressive. However, all have either been show dogs (I live near a well-known breeder and exhibitor) or bred from show dogs but kept as pets.
> It's a bit worrying how often I've heard about them being aggressive considering that they're relatively uncommon!
> 
> I always thought the same about Labs too and would never have chosen the breed myself, but safe to say I've been converted!  Don't fancy owning another youngster in the future but would take on an oldie in a heartbeat.


Have to say all of my experiences with KBT's have been quite negative but their owners have always been very nice/apologetic.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I wouldn't want to own a pug or a chow chow
or a great dane, a pure yorkie, a st bernard, a mastiff, a border terrier or a bulldog like all of the above but they are just not me... 


I prefer

little dogs- Pomeranians, toy poodles 
medium dogs- cocker spaniels and staffys (recently converted last year)
big dogs- goldens, greyhounds, salukis and spitzes 

<3


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm not a small dog person, I really couldn't see myself with a little dog.

I like big woolly dogs, wouldn't necessarily have to be pedigree. We've had 3 OES and now have Dottie Spinone. I don't see myself with a lab, retriever or collie either.

I would have loved to have had a Great Dane, don't know why, just fancied the breed, and we contemplated a Black Russian, but after seeing them in the flesh and seen how humungous they are, we realised that we had to be sensible and consider if we'd be able to cope with one in another 10 years when we'd be older and so would he/she.


----------



## JessIncaFCR (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm quite picky and cannot see myself ever owning a small dog, but equally, I wouldn't have an extra large dog either...

I'll probably just stick with flat coats like forever  I do like the look of some smaller and extra large breeds, just can't see myself ever owning one


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't do slobber and drool, so anything with soggy jaws and a beard is a no ! Can't stand droopy eyes, it looks so painful. The same with pop eyes.
We recently decided to downsize house and I thought it would be sensible to consider downsizing dogs as well. I'm getting too old and fat to give my BCs the exercise they need.
Like a lot of others on here I am not overly impressed with the small white fluffy dogs. I like poms but OH vetoed that idea immediately  I desperately wanted Skipperkes having known some when I was younger. Too impatient to keep searching for these illusive dogs I settled on Miniature Pinscher. If I'd known what amazing fun they were I'd have had them years ago  I've found they are far more of a terrier than I'd expected them to be. From reading about them they sounded more of a toy house dog. Mine are hunters and although they are not impressed with cold and wet and have to wear a coat if it's really bad they race round the garden with the collies and give as good as they get. I've just got to find the mute button and all will be well lol


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Anything slobbery or with lots of loose skin, don't 'do' folds and slobber when a head is shaken or anything with snub nose that grunts and snorts all the time. Used to like Bulldogs but they're so extreme now that have gone off them too. Bloodhounds are also not my bag or dogs with bulbous eyes. Anything that is so hyper it's climbing walls if it doesn't go out for a day, thought Mals might be like that but thankfully they aren't and anything that escapes constantly.

Mostly like dogs that look like dogs and not something out of a cartoon comic book.


----------



## dandogman (Dec 19, 2011)

I see no appeal in pugs, border collies, chinese cresteds, most cross breeds, bull breeds...


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

this thread needed piccies









would probably never get one of those 










would love! one of these!










not sure on grooming with these 2









I love sniffy types but yes the eyes could put me off


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have an instant "I want this breed" pull towards 'small dogs' - however, this is not because I don't think they are lovely, but simply because I don't "see myself" with one. There's something about my self image which comes into this and for reason that I cannot explain, small, cute, or too pretty just doesn't feel like me! On the other hand, big scruffy dogs feel right. 

In many ways getting a smaller dog (smaller than a Bernese) for my first dog would have made more sense, and I tried to see myself with so many different types, but the moment I went to discover dogs and actually saw the Bernese... Well, it just sort of felt like coming home  

Saying all this, I've realised over the years of research that even dogs that I do instantly go for in the looks department, if I see/meet enough of, I end up acquiring a taste for. I'm even beginning to have a real soft spot for the way greyhounds look - one breed I thought was the least likely to ever appeal to me  

There are plenty of dogs that I'd never have because I couldn't provide for their needs though. I've no idea right now where this dog stuff will take me in the future, but one thing I do know is that it will be a rescue. I thought I'd like to rescue next before Maggie came home anyway, but since having her, dear god an adult dog sounds nice right now


----------



## Tacey (Mar 4, 2012)

Any dog that drools excessively. That would drive me mad!


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

This thread made me giggle, as pointy dogs tend to polarise people, they are a bit marmitey :lol: I loves 'em, and having PixPox here has made me appreciate more the small breeds as well.

I do wonder why- as I can't put my finger on it- but I'm not drawn to Shar pei's or Belgian Malinois looks-wise, though I do know in passing a rather wonderful oddball shar pei named Custard.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

There is only a very small number of breeds that I would own. I thought everyone was the same and would choose to own a specific breed because that is what they like and what suits them.

That does not mean I dislike other breeds though I admire some more than others. It just means I would not own them.


----------



## VickiGS (Feb 13, 2013)

I think for me it's greyhounds, I know they're supposed to be skinny, but it just puts me off. If I had a greyhound I think I'd want to fatten it up!

I think labs are extremely handsome dogs, so I love them. 

Husky are beautiful but not for me.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

For me I love a hairy dog. 

I'm not a huge fan of the look of bull breeds personally. Just not to my personal taste, but I am rather taken with frenchies ATM.

I woud adore a bernese or newfie but their size and weight would be beyond me. I am a natural worrier and would worry what would happen if they couldn't walk and Icouldn't help lift them. OES the same.

Labs don't really appeal as you see so many and I like something a little different and as I said, with a bit of hair too.

I also wouldn't choose a breed with a huge prey drive either.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm.... 

I'm not to keen on the skinny pointy dogs like grey hounds and lurchers! Not that I would turn one down should it be lovely and a great match for Rossi 

Labradors, I find, are a bit boring  sorry raven! She is lovely! She really is very affectionate, calm and very easy to own! But she Has nothing special, great For a family that isn't really dog orientated i think! I'm also not keen on miniature pinschers, only going by my sisters pair! Ones a rescue and one was taken from mum to early (my sister has no clue) so I don't know if they are 'normal' 

But, I'm drawn to nutters! My faves are bull & terrier breed dogs and mutts. I also have a HUGE soft spot for chihuahuas since meeting two lovely little stunners at the grooming parlour  I'd love a Belgian Malinois but far to high energy for me ATM!!

I love the look and temperament of the big breeds and would love to own a cane corso or DDB! I wouldn't feel comfortable owning a dog I couldn't physically handle though, I'm 5.1ft and not the strongest! I couldn't handle any more then Rossi!


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

OH chose Molly not me has he wanted a 'not very hairy dog' but not a pure lurcher as they are too skinny apparently, Molly is a lab lurcher cross so I think we've got the ideal dog for us! 

I love woolly dogs, the more hair like a Spinone the better but I am not allowed apparently. However between me and Molly and a Spinone called Dougal we meet on our walks, we might have persuaded him... :wink:

I am not a fan of squashy dogs like boxers, sorry


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

For me it's more about what suits rather than not liking specific breeds.

I don't like grooming, so anything furry is out even though I like how some hairy breeds look.

I don't want anything too high energy or too lazy - anywhere in the middle is fine though.

I wouldn't have anything smaller than a staffy, I just prefer something a bit bigger than tiny dogs. I also wouldn't have a giant breed, just because of practicalities like car size.

I also wouldn't have any breed known for being a bit aloof or too independent, I have cats to not care if I'm there or not as long as I feed them, I'm needy, I want more than that from a dog, lol.

Luckily that leaves loads of breeds to choose from.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Whippets, Italian Greyhounds, Yorkshire Terriers, Chi's(with the extreme exception of someones on here who has a Chi who regularly is covered in mud) and the Chinese Crested (sorry I know I will be hunted for that one).

Only reason why is my dogs are out and about for a good few miles daily, they jump in and out of landrovers, go swimming, and do not have the luxury of a heated room to sleep in, they have a bed, on tiles in the outhouse basically (gosh I sound mean). 

I would also break/ freeze any of the above dogs, and if I didn't I would worry that my existing dogs rough play would cause damage.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I also never used to like the look of greyhounds or whippets either - they just looked emaciated to me, and I didn't like their thin fur, and the long, pointy muzzle. But for some reason that's changed completely in the last couple of years, and they're now a breed that I would seriously consider if we were to get another dog in the future. I'd have to win round my OH first, as he still doesn't like the look of the breed, but there are so many ex-racing greys around that I'd really like to take one on.

I think the whippets in some of Lucien Freud's paintings got into my subconscious at some point and helped to change my mind (like this one: 








and of course seeing the beautiful greyhounds and whippets on here - they've changed in my mind from just being ill-looking to seeming incredibly elegant,wise and soulful.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

What don't take my fancy? Never been one for the bull or toy breeds. I worked with Boston Terriers when I first left school, they were lovely but they snored a lot, so I wouldnt want one just because of that. My friend has a pug cross that is adorable, right little clown and I would always find room in my home for him though. I find Labs rather plain and samey, except for working labs. Spaniels are just not my bag. I like the clean and graceful lines that most hounds have (hounds are my favourite group of dogs) I always wanted a Borzio, just adore the look of them, out of the hound group, whippets and greys are the best. I love working dogs, Border Collies are my fav -the best and easiest dog I ever owned was a Border Collie. But truthfully if the world didnt have dogs in it - whatever breed - I wouldnt want to live in it, I feel the same about cats btw.


----------



## CockersIndie (Dec 14, 2011)

The toy group in general doesn't appeal at all. Not sure why, but prefer the other groups. Gundogs first and foremost- I'm not bothered by the other groups truth be told, and don't see me owning a dog from those groups other than maybe a well bred boxer (OH loves them) and a rescue staff.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

I walk a Boxer who is lovely but I couldn't stand all that slobber


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Haven't read all the replies, because I've been a good girl today and spent some time in RL, with my mum and Spring cleaning the flat :001_tongue: :thumbup:

Bichon Frises: I LOVE Bichon Frises - one of my favourite breeds :001_wub:, but having read up about them, I can't see me having one  It's not them, it's me  As I've been led to believe, they love nothing more than to be with their humans, and currently, my job means I'm in and out of the house all day - that's something my dogs just have to deal with  

Huskies/Mals: Another lovely breed, which I admire from a distance, but I just don't think I could do them justice in terms of walking/exercise and that's just not fair to the dog.

JRTs:  Sorry, obviously there are exceptions, and I love most of those on here, but but the ones round my way put me off 

Dogs with excess drooling, like Boxers  . Lovely dogs, but the drooling is enough to make me queasy 

Any "high energy" breed which typically need hours and hours of exercise/mental stimulation per day. Again, I'd do my best for the dog, but if I couldn't commit to their requirements (and I'm not "high energy" ) then I don't think it's fair on the dog.

Obviously there are some exceptions that prove the rule, so I wouldn't categorically rule out any breed specifically.

At one point, I'd have said lurchers - that point being when Milly was well and truly in her Kevins. She still has the odd moment where I think never again, but mostly, now, I wouldn't rule them out. 

Staffies are another about turn. At one point, I wouldn't even have considered them - even went to write them down on this reply, but then I thought ... hmmm, I dunno, maybe one day I might, so ask me again in a few months, and those currently on my "Not for me" list will be priority


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I enjoy the company of most dogs but to live with then it's a different matter.

Met a gorgeous Leonberger - my fav breed - but not for me, to big and hairy 

I've never fancied a terrier - to fiesty and tenascious
Husky's and similar - too energetic and no off lead
Bull breeds - to determined
Hearding or Guarding breeds - I'd be worried about giving them a suitable outlet for their breed traits
Any breed that drools
Any breed with a squashed face
Any breed with wrinkles
Any breed with exagerated features
Hairless dogs
Giant Breeds

I think companion toy breeds or lazy lurchers suit me best - not bred to do a job, happy to walk 1 mile or10 miles, happy to snuggle on the sofa.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I wouldn't want a dog with a beard, a wire haired JRT is all I could stretch to. I just don't think I could handle the stains that some get on their beards 
Any long haired or woolly breed in general is a big no for me too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to be much more of a breed snob. "Oh I'd *never* own a toy breed," or "who needs *that* kind of a dog." But the more dogs I meet, the more dogs I like 

For me it's not a breed or "look" thing, it's a personality thing. Certain dog personalities mesh with mine better than others. I tend to gravitate towards the pushy, obnoxious types more than the sweet, compliant types... Not quite sure what that says about me - not sure I want to know LOL!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I would probably rule out small dogs, I've simply never liked them as much as bigger ones. The exceptions are Beagles and Basset Hounds - love these two breeds.

I find that I like most big dogs, whatever the breed or mix
of breeds.


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

It's funny because I always wanted a big dog really - a GSD or GR, but my partner likes small dogs (JRTs and other little terriers). So, we compromised with a cocker and now I'm not sure I'd want a big dog. I think I always assumed the bigger the dog, the more intelligent  but now I don't think that and there are benefits to having a dog who's smaller than you, and you can more easily physically control if you ever need to. Also, it's hard enough with the 3 of us in the bed, but if Sherl had been a german shepherd I imagine I'd be sleeping on the floor! 

I still don't fancy a toy breed though. I'd be forever anxious that I'd accidentally tread on them and do them serious harm


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

I'm not keen on hairless or squashed face dogs - although I have had lovely cuddles with a chinese crested and a bulldog recently and they were lovely dogs I just can't see me owning one. I'm also not keen on JRT but only because a few of the ones we get in at work are snappy, yappy and one always tries to pee up my leg  

I used to not like pointy dogs but I know various people with them (an italian greyhound, a few greyhounds, a saluki, a whippet and a few lurchers) and the more I meet them the more I like them to the point where before we got Chevy I did think about looking for a pointy dog to adopt, but was a little concerned about how they would react to the guineas.


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

springfieldbean said:


> It's funny because I always wanted a big dog really - a GSD or GR, but my partner likes small dogs (JRTs and other little terriers). So, we compromised with a cocker and now I'm not sure I'd want a big dog. I think I always assumed the bigger the dog, the more intelligent  but now I don't think that and there are benefits to having a dog who's smaller than you, and you can more easily physically control if you ever need to. Also, it's hard enough with the 3 of us in the bed, but if Sherl had been a german shepherd I imagine I'd be sleeping on the floor!
> 
> I still don't fancy a toy breed though. I'd be forever anxious that I'd accidentally tread on them and do them serious harm


Dexter's been trodden on a couple of times and even ran over by my friend's overexcited Victorian Bulldog puppy. No harm done at all. 

I was worried about that too but he tends to just stay either behind or in front of you.


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Well I used to be a bit sniffy towards small dogs until I inherited Daisy and realised that dogs are dogs no matter what size and little dogs are just so much easier as you get older.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i like/love most breeds but i could never own anything small than say a cocker (rough size guide) please dont take this the wrong way anyone who owns small breeds but i couldnt own a dog that 'yaps' it would drive me potty :blink:
we've always had bigger breeds. the exception being our rusty who's quite small in comparison. 
i'm happy with the energetics such as labs and springers because i can keep up and have plenty of places around to exercise them.
having said that i think moungrels and cross breeds are some of the best dogs i've ever had.
i would never choose a dog purely for its breed, always the personality


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

gem88 said:


> i like/love most breeds but i could never own anything small than say a cocker (rough size guide) please dont take this the wrong way anyone who owns small breeds but i couldnt own a dog that 'yaps' it would drive me potty :blink:
> we've always had bigger breeds. the exception being our rusty who's quite small in comparison.
> i'm happy with the energetics such as labs and springers because i can keep up and have plenty of places around to exercise them.
> having said that i think moungrels and cross breeds are some of the best dogs i've ever had.
> i would never choose a dog purely for its breed, always the personality


Yes we are working on the yapping!


----------

